# Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik



## *Chxrchx* (1. September 2016)

Anmerkung Admin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da immer noch ein paar gibt, welche das eigentliche Thema interessiert, hab ich das aufgesplittet, dass die anderen sich hier austoben können.


 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Also ich sehe am saarländischen Gesetz nix schlechtes.

Wirbeltiere als Köder verboten - passt so.

Reines Trophäenangeln verboten - passt auch.

Was ich mich frage: was bringt Thomas der Kreuzzug hier im Anglerboard? Mir kommt das etwas so vor wie wenn er sich so auf den Verband eingeschossen hätte, dass alles was von Verbänden kommt Blödsinn ist.

Zitat Thomas9904: "Der Verband will dieses Gesetz, somit steht er PETA näher als den Anglern" (sinngemäß zitiert).

Was soll der Blödsinn? Manchmal würde es Anglern guttun, über den Tellerrand hinauszublicken - die Angelverbände haben begriffen, dass man das Angeln der Öffentlichkeit nur gut verkaufen kann, wenn es als Naturschutz und als Nachhaltig dargestellt wird. Sprich kein Fischen auf gefährdete Arten, kein Trophäenfischen, kein Wettfischen usw. 

Fischen zum Nahrungserwerb, alles was einem nicht passt kann man ja (ohne lange Fotosessions) problemlos zurücksetzen.

Wer sein supertolles Foto mit dem Fisch zur Profilierung braucht, tut mir sowieso leid...


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Sehe ich auch so wie Chorche.

Klingt hier ganz so irgendwie wie die Verbandtierschutzisierung des Hobbyanglerlandes. 

Es gibt wohl nur krasse Befürworter deiner (eurer) Stimmung oder alle anderen sind eure Gegner.  

Kommt irgendwie gar nicht gut so krasse Stimmung zu machen. Wo soll das denn enden? #c

Vor allem stellen sich hier einige hin als würden sie für die komplette Anglerschaft sprechen. Das dem nicht so ist liegt aber offensichtlich auf der Hand.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Reines Trophäenangeln?
Ah ja. ........Jetzt schwimmen Trophäen schon im Wasser?

Wie wollt ihr Schlaumeier reines Trophäenangel beweisen?
Sobald der Angler ein Messer dabei hat ist Sense mit dem Beweis.

Euch beide müssten sie mal beim zurücksetzen eines dicken Fisches (Beifang) erwischen und dann volles Programm...Trophäenangeln.
Mal schauen wie ihr dann aus der Wäsche schaut wenn Peta euch am Kragen packt.

Oder beim Töten von diesen Schwarzmeerdingern...
Töten ohne vernünftigen Grund.

Oder: Angeln ohne Kühlbox. lol  
Bei 20°C Aussentemperatur ...Fisch ohne Kühlung aufbewahren.....


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Geht doch erst mal nicht ums beweisen, sondern dass es verboten ist! #d


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ja genau hauptsache verbieten. Kontrolle und Beweismöglichkeit sind scheiss egal.  #q#q

Wie bl..... muss man sein? Warum muss man mit unnützen Gesetzen den Bürgern das Leben schwer machen? 
Warum muss man Menschen mit solch einem Scheiss beschäftigen? Landtag, Richter, Staatsanwälte, Rechtsanwälte..

Mit jedem Verbot mehr stehst auch Du als Angler im "Knast".

Wie kann man als Angler für solch ein Blödsinn sein? Tut es Dir weh wenn ein Angler schnell ein Foto macht und den Fisch zurück setzt? Hast Du einen persönlichen Schaden dadurch?

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen dem alltgl. C&R das zurücksetzen von geschützten Fischen und dem Trophäenangeln?
Der im Gehirn des Menschen angesiedelte chemische Prozess? 
Der eine denkte Trophäenangeln und der andere geschützter Fisch?

Was hat der Fisch davon wenn zwei Menschen unterschiedlich denken?


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Na weil es ach bl... Angler gibt die sich die Tonne voll hauen. Die Gesetzte und Verbote sind zum Teil doch nur die Folge von bisher unsachgemäßer Fischerei. 

Mir machen sie nicht das leben schwer wenn man sich aber als Freier Angler bezeichnen möchte um damit in einer Grauzone zu fischen, dann wird es ggf. etwas komlpizierter. Ich halte mich dran und gut ist.
Ich habe bisher keinerlei Einschränkung in meiner Angelei erfahren die irgendwie ungerechtfertigt wäre. Also was solls?

Außerdem wieder krasse Übertreibung mit Knast und so. Reine Stimmungsmache!

Und wenn du schon so argumentierst, dann könnte man auch sagen: wo kein Kläger, auch kein Richter....


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Na weil es ach bl... Angler gibt die sich die Tonne voll hauen. Die Gesetzte und Verbote sind zum Teil doch nur die Folge von bisher unsachgemäßer Fischerei.
> 
> Mir machen sie nicht das leben schwer wenn man sich aber als Freier Angler bezeichnen möchte um damit in einer Grauzone zu fischen, dann wird es ggf. etwas komlpizierter. Ich halte mich dran und gut ist.
> Ich habe bisher keinerlei Einschränkung in meiner Angelei erfahren die irgendwie ungerechtfertigt wäre. Also was solls?
> ...



Ach Dir geht es um Fischneid? Wieso macht sich ein Trophäenangler die Tonne voll? hä?

Was ist denn unsachgemäße Fischerei?
Was möchtest Du mir nun erzählen?

Freier Angler? Wer ist das was ist das?

Knast steht  im ""

Du hast keine Einschränkungen erfahren? Ok, bist sicherlich auch ein guter Angler der sich immer an alle regeln hält und eh Nachts nicht angelt. 
Nachts lieber zu Hause im Bett verbringst.
Bist nen Guter! Immer schön Gesetzestreu.


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Populismus der armseligsten Sorte, sowohl von Sharpo als auch von Thomas9904.
> 
> Probleme werden mit diesem Gesetz nur Angler haben, die einen Fisch 5 min heraußen lassen, um ihn als Trophäe zu präsentieren. Niemand von PETA wird mich anzeigen, wenn ich einen Fisch, den ich zurücksetze, im Wasser abhake, so wie ichs immer tu - und selbst wenn, ist er mir halt enkommen...
> 
> Hier haben einige Leute schwere Paranoia...



Lächerlich. Steht irgendwo geschrieben wie lange nun ein Fisch ausserhalb von Wasser sein darf?
Stoppst Du Deine Zeit? 
5 Minuten! Unqualifizierter Müll ist das. DAS ist Populismus!

Du Peta zeigt Dich an wegen Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund. Egal ob Du den Fisch im Wasser abhakst oder an Land. Er ist Dir entkommen? Lol, zu blöde einen Fisch anzulanden? Wo ist Deine Sachkunde? 
Schnallt es endlich!
Und mit jedem Verbot kommt ihr einer Verurteilung einen Stück näher.
Auch IHR!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Sharpo, ich bin etwas enttäuscht von Dir (und auch bei Blutdruck nicht gegen andere  Diskutanten hier persönlich werden - danke) .

Nur weil einige sich hier wieder mal nicht ans Thema halten können und versuchen alles ins Offtopic zu ziehen, musst Du das doch nicht mitmachen.

Hier das Thema, um das es geht - mehr Tierschutz beim Angeln soll im Gesetz festgeschrieben werden im Saarland:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> http://www.saarland.de/6767_214706.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hast ja Recht....:g


----------



## Bobfischbob (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach Dir geht es um Fischneid? Wieso macht sich ein Trophäenangler die Tonne voll? hä?
> 
> Was ist denn unsachgemäße Fischerei?
> Was möchtest Du mir nun erzählen?
> ...



Das mit den Tonne voll war eher allgemein gemeint und nicht zur Trophäenfischerei.

Freier Angler gibts nen hammer Thread von Thomas9904 zu. Ich dachte du kennst den. Steht in seiner Signatur.

Die "" habe ich echt übersehen. Sorry! :c

Aber den letzten Teil hättest dir sparen können. Ist so richtig mimimi.... total lächerlich. Nun bin ich aber auch sehr sehr enttäuscht. :m |kopfkrat

Ich angle so extrem hart Nachts, dass glaubt mir eh keiner mehr! :g 

Bis auf die letzten Dinger hier war doch gar nicht so viel Offtopic. schließlich ging es auch ums Trophäenangeln und Gesetzte und so...


----------



## hans albers (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> Hier haben einige Leute schwere Paranoia...





......#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich habe eben im Radio gehört, dass laut aktueller Umfrage eine Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung Schwarz-Grün haben will. Deckt sich mit diesem Artikel:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/...-rot-gruen-geht-ueber-schwarz-gruen-1.3138826

Was das bzgl. Tierschutz etc. bedeuten würde, kann sich jeder selbst an den Fingern abzählen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hat aber hier mit Saarland und einem SPD-Minister rein gar nix zu tun..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Populismus der armseligsten Sorte, sowohl von Sharpo als auch von Thomas9904.
> 
> Probleme werden mit diesem Gesetz nur Angler haben, die einen Fisch 5 min heraußen lassen, um ihn als Trophäe zu präsentieren. Niemand von PETA wird mich anzeigen, wenn ich einen Fisch, den ich zurücksetze, im Wasser abhake, so wie ichs immer tu - und selbst wenn, ist er mir halt enkommen...
> 
> Hier haben einige Leute schwere Paranoia...



Eine deiner offensichtlichen charakterlichen Eigenschaften ist hier recht gut beschrieben: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naivität

Ralle hat es gestern bzgl. einer anderen Sache auf den Punkt gebracht:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ... Oder meinst Du, Euer Duckmäusertum würde irgendwelche Argumente der PETA entkräften oder gar einen Sinneswandel herbeiführen?
> Dann glaubst Du sicher auch, der IS würde Dir nicht den Kopf abhacken, wenn Du einen Rauschebart trägst.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Leuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!

Was hat das mitm Thema zu tun?
Eben. 
Nix...

Naturliebhaber, ich bin etwas enttäuscht von Dir (und auch bei Blutdruck nicht gegen andere  Diskutanten hier persönlich werden - danke) .

Nur weil einige sich hier wieder mal nicht ans Thema halten können und versuchen alles ins Offtopic zu ziehen, musst Du das doch nicht mitmachen.

Hier das Thema, um das es geht - mehr Tierschutz beim Angeln soll im Gesetz festgeschrieben werden im Saarland:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> http://www.saarland.de/6767_214706.htm
> 
> ...




Und gleich anschliessend nochmal die bisher unbeantwortete Frage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mal was anderes, könnt ihr mir helfen??????
> 
> Der Minister schreibt ja, der saarländische Verband würde das alles so unterstützen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat aber hier mit Saarland und einem SPD-Minister rein gar nix zu tun..



Du springst mir bei solchen Dingen oft zu kurz. Frage dich doch mal, was einen SPD-Politiker bewegen mag, mit solchen Vorschlägen an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Meiner Meinung nach schwimmt er hier mit dem Strom und versucht einerseits, sich den Grünen anzubiedern (man kann ja nie wissen, wann man sie brauch) und andererseits, Teile der links-grünen Wählerschaft zur SPD rüberzuziehen. Die nächsten Wahlen sind nah.

Ich traue diesem Typen eigentlich nicht zu, dass er hier seine eigene Meinung propagiert. Das ist meiner Meinung nach alles Kalkül.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber, ich bin etwas enttäuscht von Dir (und auch bei Blutdruck nicht gegen andere  Diskutanten hier persönlich werden - danke) .
> 
> Nur weil einige sich hier wieder mal nicht ans Thema halten können und versuchen alles ins Offtopic zu ziehen, musst Du das doch nicht mitmachen.



Ok, du bist der Chef hier. Ich sehe das aber etwas anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Hier war das Thema klar, wenn Dus breiter diskutieren willst, mach dazu nen eigenen Thread auf. 

Gut, dann bin ich hier raus aus der Diskussion, da es Offtopic bleibt hier..

Wer natürlich als Mod weiter aufpassen, weitere persönliche Anmache untereinander gibt ab hier direkt Punkte..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ist dein Thread und ich halte mich da gern an deine Regeln. Bleib da mal bitte dabei in der Diskussion.


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Geile und bequeme Einstellungen!

Ich finde das alles toll, weil es mich in meiner Freiheit (noch) nicht einschränkt! Deshalb ist mir das alles auch völlig Latte! Nein, ich finde es sogar regelrecht super!

Ich habe auch nix zu verbergen, deshalb kommt ruhig rein und schaut Euch um!



Es geht darum Freiheiten grundsätzlich zu verteidigen und sich nicht Stück für Stück alles nehmen zu lassen, bis es plötzlich nämlich keine Freiheit mehr ist!

Eine Freiheit wollen Euch Tierschützer und -rechtler nämlich nicht lassen! Und es wird auch kein Reservat für uns alle geben!

Also, dann lasst Sie Euch immer mehr Eures menschlichen Daseins nehmen! Grast gemütlich weiter bis das Licht ausgeht und beklatscht dies bis dahin noch brav!

Das glaubt ihr nicht? Verschwörungstheorien? Polemik? Hirngespinste?

Ab Minute 4.44 sagt es Euch in aller Deutlichkeit der von Euch noch beklatschte falsche Messias was er tatsächlich von Euch in aller Niederwertigkeit hält und welches Seelenheil er bereits für Euch vorgesehen hat! 
Tja und die Onkels und Tanten von der Petra labbern nicht nur, nein, sie haben ne starke Lobbyarbeit und für die Zielerreichung arbeiten diese Verstrahlten mit Ihrer ganzen menschenverachtenden Energie mit der Taktik des steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!

Und lest Euch den Bericht des Tierschutzbeauftragten durch, der offen und einseitig alle Tierschützer aufruft sich an der Novelierung des Fischerreirechtes zu beteiligen! Die Angelei mag er nämlich nicht!

Ja, so wird Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung genommen und schau an, der Minister nimmt sogar zur Begründung seines Vorhabens Bezug auf diesen Bericht!


----------



## Frame (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Also ich sehe am saarländischen Gesetz nix schlechtes.
> 
> Wirbeltiere als Köder verboten - passt so.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so! |good:


Wobei ich ja auch durchaus mal rein aus "Spass" angle, wenn ich z. B. mal im Urlaub bin. 
Die gefangenen Fische verschenke ich dann, grille oder räuchere ich mir selbst wenn ich das vor Ort kann. Setze auch mal zurück, etc...

Oder aber ich verwende sie als Anfutter/Köder für den nächsten Fisch.

Was ist denn in der Realität so negativ an dem Gesetz, wie soll es überhaupt in der Realität umgesetzt werden?

Das ist was ich mit den paar % meinte! (Sorry ich habs nicht so mit der mehrfach zitieren Funktion wie manch anderer.
Wer aber 2-3 Links runter zu meinem letzten und vorletzem Beitrag heruntergelesen hat wird wohl verstehen was ich meine...)

Gerade im Saarland finde ich als (ehemaliger) bei den *recht beschränkten* Angelgelegenheiten den Gesetzesvorstoß nedd so schlecht wenn ich z. B. nen Hecht über 10 pfd. ausgemacht habe...
kurz aber nedd raus kann und dann "zufällig" dort 2-3 Bivies aufgepflaumt sind für ne Woche oder mehr. Alles schon erlebt...

Klar bin ich höflich zu denen, auch wenn ihre Anwesenheit mir innerlich tierisch auf den Zeiger geht... 

Manchmal klappt dann auch die Kommunikation, manchmal weiss man gleich dass mans von vorneherein knicken kann.

Normaler Angleralltag eben.

Der wichtigste Punkt ist die Präsentation des angelns/der Angler (-innen#h) in der Öffentlickeit.

In einem anderen Forenbeitrag hab ich die Tage sowas in der Art gelesen wie:

"... ich betreibe nur C+ R. Meinen Fisch kann ich auch bei Aldi kaufen..."
Selbsterklärend dieses Argument, oder?#d


----------



## Deep Down (1. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Frame schrieb:


> ......
> Gerade im Saarland finde ich als (ehemaliger) bei den *recht beschränkten* Angelgelegenheiten den Gesetzesvorstoß nedd so schlecht wenn ich z. B. nen Hecht über 10 pfd. ausgemacht habe...
> kurz aber nedd raus kann und dann "zufällig" dort 2-3 Bivies aufgepflaumt sind für ne Woche oder mehr. Alles schon erlebt...
> 
> ...



Schön arrogant, immer den eigenen Vorteil im Blick und wenn die Freiheit des anderen stört->verbieten! Ganz großes Kino! 
Amen!


----------



## Frame (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Schön arrogant, immer den eigenen Vorteil im Blick und wenn die Freiheit des anderen stört->verbieten! Ganz großes Kino!
> Amen!



Arrogant? Subjektiv. 
Aber wenns Dir so vorkommt, nehme ichs gerne zur Kenntnis.
Was ist denn Dein Kino?
Freiheit, eigener Vorteil? 

Ich glaube übrigens nicht dass ich objektiv meine eigene Meinung wiedergebe, sondern ganz einfach nur diese und ab und zu mich auch mal der Meinung einer weniger anderer anschließe.


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

So entstehen Gesetze;
der Entwurf in Zusammenarbeit mit BUND & NABU,
der Rest der Verbände darf bei Anhörungen anmerken, wo man gern ein Komma hätte.
Aber das betrifft nicht Anglerverbände, die möchten i.d.R. im Kommentar stehen haben, dass sie dieses und jenes nun entstehende Verbot sowieso schon freiwillig empfohlen haben.



Maifliege schrieb:


> Das ist alles erst der Anfang befürchte ich. Es folgen Aquarianer, Vogelhalter, Hundehalter, Pferdehalter, Katzenhalter, Schlangenhalter eben einfach alle Tiernutzer...


...& -halter.
Das kommt alles auch noch, gar keine Frage.




Frame schrieb:


> Lasst doch einfach mal Butter bei die Fische, real wird sich höchstens zu 5 -10 % was ändern und das auch nur dort wo übereifrige Aufseher dann doch eher schnell abgesetzt werden können.


Man muss eben schon etwas genauer lesen und auch verstehen, was da steht.
Nachhaltigkeit, natürlicher Altersaufbau der Bestände, Besatz mit regionaler Genetik,...
Ach du Kacke, das ist das ganz große Kino, was angekündigt wird.
Ist es denn so schwer statt immer nur 1+1 auch mal 4+5 zusammenzuzählen, was das im Text genannte alles bedeuten kann?

So was bleibt auch nicht auf das Saarland beschränkt. In NRW läuft zur Zeit ein sehr ähnlicher Film, da dauert es aber noch einen Tacken länger.

Und es geht doch nicht darum, was (heute) nicht kontrollierbar erscheint, sondern daum was heute verboten wird.

Hast du vor 25Jahren geglaubt,
dass man irgendwann seinen Köter nicht mehr von der Leine lassen darf oder
ein Wirt aus seiner Eigentums-Kneipe vor die Tür zum Rauchen raus muss?
_"So was wird's nie geben und wenn ja, wer sollte das kontrollieren?"
_Das ham'se uns doch wohl gezeigt, wie das geht.




*Chorche* schrieb:


> Fischen zum Nahrungserwerb, alles was einem nicht passt kann man ja (ohne lange Fotosessions) problemlos zurücksetzen.


Ein paar Jahre im Koma gelegen und gar nix mitbekommen, oder in der Schule nur Singen & Klatschen gehabt und nicht verstanden, dass das von dir oben zitierte a)falsch und b)Version 1.0 ist,
der Saarläändische Text aber längst 2.0 darstellt?


----------



## Frame (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> der Saarläändische Text aber längst 2.0 darstellt?



Nö, hatte nicht nur singen und klatschen, hab auch den Jagdschein und einfach eine gewisse ethische und moralische Grundeinstellung zum angeln und jagen die ich selten auch mal vertrete.

Ich behaupte nicht das diese richtig und die einziggültige Wahrheit ist, aber sie ist halt mal meine Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Manche scheinen wirklich ohne Regeln und Verbote ihr Leben nicht Leben zu können. 
Weil einige Menschen nicht deren Leben leben muss dies natürlich verboten werden.
TrophäenangelnIm Saarland verbieten, im Urlaub dies dann aber selber praktizieren. Und dann noch die Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit Fische verschenken begehen.

Einige passen gut zum Maschendrahtzaun.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellschaft/deutschland-verbote-verbote-verbote-1409327.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Frame schrieb:


> und einfach eine gewisse ethische und moralische Grundeinstellung zum angeln und jagen die ich selten auch mal vertrete.



Darfst du für DICH doch auch,kein 
Problem.

Nur wenn du meinst,damit den prinzipiellen Gegnern der Angelei  ein moralisch/ethisches Schnippchen bzgl.weiterer Einschränkungen schlagen zu können,bist du auf einem ziemlich naiven Holzweg.

Die interessierts nämlich nicht,ob sich unter den Schafen, einige als besonders weiss hervorprofilieren möchten.


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Das passt zu Verboten:
Zitat:" 
Diskussionen über neue Verbote werden unterdessen zwar gerne von  Politikern losgetreten, sie nerven aber häufig auch die in der Politik  Verantwortlichen. Einer von ihnen ist der frühere Bundesinnenminister  Gerhart Baum. Der leidenschaftliche Liberale echauffiert sich über  ständige Forderungen nach neuen Verbotsgesetzen.


_"Die  Deutschen haben eine Neigung zu glauben, wenn sie ein Verbot aussprechen  - also insbesondere ein Gesetz machen - sei der Missstand beseitigt.  Sie lehnen sich bequem zurück und sagen dann alles ist erledigt und  gehen zur nächsten Diskussion über. Die Wurzeln des Missstandes werden  überhaupt nicht offen gelegt. Die Symptome veranlassen zu hektischen  Symbolhandlungen, die im Grunde auch nicht tragen und nicht akzeptabel  sind, denn in vielen Fällen wird die Freiheit eingeschränkt.""

Quelle:http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.d...flosigkeit.976.de.html?dram:article_id=303903
_


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Bei diesem ganzen Nachhaltigkeitsgefasel kommt mir eh der Würfelhusten hoch.
Das ist nichts als eine esotherisch gestrickte Decke, mit der Verbotsterror & großes Geldabgreifen hübsch umhüllt wird.

Da tauchen dann altbekannte Politikervisagen plötzlich auf als _"der George Clooney der Nachhaltigkeitsszene"_...


----------



## Bobfischbob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Klar gibt es Gesetzte mit denen auch ich nicht einverstanden bin.  Nachtangelverbote z.B. oder auch in anderen Lebensbereichen wenn es um  opferlose Delikte geht. Trotzdem muss ich diesen Gesetzen erst mal folge  leisten oder halt riskieren einen Anrazer zu bekommen. Wenn ich mit  manchen Dingen nicht einverstanden bin, kann ich versuchen mich dagegen  zu wehren (mich organisieren in Gruppen etc.). Keine Frage. Aber am allerwichtigsten ist es doch die  Sinnhaftigkeit zu hinterfragen und das tief und nicht oberflächlich. Und  dann mal gucken ob das Gesetzt denn auch positive Seiten hat. Nicht nur  für mich sondern für auch für mein Umfeld und den Planeten auf dem ich  lebe. Was nützt uns wenn es keine Gesetzte gibt und meine Kinder in  einem verrottenden Umfeld groß werden oder die Gewässer hingewirtschaftet sind und sich nur noch Besatzkarpfen darin tummeln die nicht mal fähig sind sich von selbst zu reproduzieren?



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss eben schon etwas genauer lesen und auch verstehen, was da steht.
> Nachhaltigkeit, natürlicher Altersaufbau der Bestände, Besatz mit regionaler Genetik,...
> Ach du Kacke,
> Ist es denn so schwer statt immer nur 1+1 auch mal 4+5 zusammenzuzählen, was das im Text genannte alles bedeuten kann?



Was ist denn daran genau zu kritisieren. Machs doch mal konkret! Zähl für mich das ganze mal zusammen!

Ich als Angler sehe darin die Chanche an Gewässern zu fischen die relativ naturnah sind mit gesunden Fischen. Ganz fernab von einen Forellenpuff oder nen Dorfteich mit Massen an Minibesatzkarpfen. Viele der Gewässer entsprechen vermutlich schon den genannten Ziele aber es wird wohl einige geben wo dies nicht der Fall ist. Es wird nun halt in Gesetzten festgehalten, dass doch bitte das überall so sein sollte. Das führt letztlich nur dazu, dass sich nun auch der letzte Verein mit seiner Besatzpolitik auseinandersetzten muss. 
Was du da sonst noch alles hinein interpretierst muss doch gar nicht für den einzelnen Angler so kommen.

Nachhaltigkeit, natürlicher Altersaufbau der Bestände, Besatz mit regionaler Genetik,... Auch Herr Dr. Arlinghaus (der ja auch von euch im MDR-Beitrag so gelobt wurde) hat das erkannt bzw. erforscht und erklärt dies gut in diesem Film (Link unten). Was ist denn daran verkehrt? Das muss ich doch als Angler toll finden! Oder wie jetzt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295912
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318154

Das Forum zeigt doch an vielen stellen genau das auf. Hier habt hier ne tolle Rubrik mit wissenschaftlichen Artikeln.
Und wenn ich mir so viele Pressemeldungen durchlese (da gibts auch so einen Sammelthread hier), dann geht dabei sehr oft um Ökologie, Schutz und Nachhaltigkeit.

Das ist auch kein Duckmäusertum. Das ist die Zukunft der "Bewirtschaftung" von Gewässern, weil es halt die beste Variante ist, wie sich nach der sicherlich faktenorientierten Forschung gezeigt hat.



> Der Minister schreibt ja, der saarländische Verband würde das alles so unterstützen..
> 
> Auf der saarländischen Verbandsseite (http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/) habe ich nirgends auch nur einen Hinweis oder Text gefunden, dass  über diese Geschichte die Vereine vorher informiert, mit denen diskutiert oder das abgestimmt/abgesprochen wäre im Verband und bei seinen Mitgliedern, dass man jetzt noch mehr Verbote mit dem neuen Gesetz haben will..
> 
> *Da ich auch nicht perfekt bin, wollte ich euch bitten, mir  mitzuteilen, ob ich da was übersehen haben, wenn ja, bitte gleich den  Link dazu.*


Deine Frage ist also ob du was übersehen hast?
Oder impliziert deine Frage nur, dass der Minister sich wohl gar nicht mit den Verbänden kurzgeschlossen hat?
Könne es vielleicht sein, das es mehr oder weniger im Hintertürchen abgesprochen wurde und nicht immer zu jeder Bekundung ein Artikel oder Bericht erscheint?
Also kann dir nur der Verband bei der Frage weiterhelfen. Interessieren würde es mich auch.

Ich lese aber z.B. auf der Seite des Verbandes, dass sie sich für Natur-, Gewässer- und Artenschutz einsetzen.
Sie arbeiten mit dem MUV und LUA arbeiten in einer Kooperationsvereinbarung im Sinne einer  Effizienzsteigerung eng zusammen. Haben dazu auch eine Arbeitsgruppe.

  Sie untersuchen seid 30 Jahren die  Fischbestände in saarländischen Fließgewässern im Rahmen des  Fischereiprogramms Saar. Darüber hinaus leistet der Fischereiverband  Saar an     bestimmten Messstellen an saarländischen Gewässern Untersuchungen  zur Fischfauna. etc...


Das ist doch klasse. Sowas bewahrt uns vor noch mehr Reglementarien von Externen. Das sind doch eigene Erkenntnisse die da gemacht werden und eigene Regelungen und Handlungen die sich daraus ergeben.
Wenn diese nun noch mehr oder weniger mit der im Text genannten "ökologische und tierschutzgerechten Fischereiausübung" übereinstimmt dann ist das doch prima und alle kommen auf einen Nenner. Klingt mir dann gar nicht mehr so nach Gesetzen aus Willkür von Natur- oder Tierschützer und anglerfeindlichen Verbänden. Die tun was für das Fortbestehen unsere Hobbys und das geht nur mit Nachhaltigkeit, das impliziert schon das Wort selbst!

@Kati: wtf, du glaubst echt Nachhaltigkeit ist Esogeschwurbel  Das wäre dann auch etwas weltfremd! Recht hast du aber mit dem George!



> möglichst viele Fische in kurzer Zeit zu angeln, um sie abschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurück zu werfen


Vielleicht sieht der Verband das kritisch und sogar die Mehrheit der Angler genauso? Kann man im Forum nicht mal ne Umfrage starten nur um das mal herauszufinden? (oder gibts die schon?)

Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht, dass der Minister da gleich anglerfeindlich ist (geht jetzt jedenfalls nicht aus der Meldung hervor... wenn er sich da an anderer Stelle so geäußert hat... keine Ahnung). Gleich der zweite Beitrag hier wird dazu krass wahlpolitisch. 

 Ich halte auch nichts vom Glasglocken-Naturschutz. aber darum geht es ja auch in der Pressemitteilung nicht, wird aber in dem Zusammenhang hier im Thread aufgeführt. Aber warum? Das passt doch auch nicht so ganz.

@Sharpo: Der letzte Beitrag ist allerdings schon so was ich eigentlich auch denke. Aber manchmal geht es wohl nicht anders. Wenn halt die Moralvorstellung mancher keine zufriedenstellende Einigung zulässt oder man so ganz beratungsresistent ist. Ich finde es auch schade, dass es zu Verboten kommen muss.

Petri


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Algemeines blabla.

Erläuter Du doch mal was Dich an diesen Verboten so erfreut?
Reines Trophäenangeln. Was ist das? Gibt es auch unreines Trophäenangeln? 
Was bezweckt dieses Verbot und wie soll dieses Verbot am Gewässer geprüft werden.
Du fandest dies ja ganz toll.

Du musst Gesetzen folge leisten? 
Nimmst Du alles Widerstandslos hin was man dir serviert?
Was ist denn wenn der Minister nun Nachtangeln verbieten will? 
Zum Schutz der Tiere und Pflanzen am Gewässer.

Du bezahlst eine Organisation welche Deine Interessen vertreten soll und die macht bei solchen anglerfeindlichen Gesetzen und Vorschriften auch noch mit?
Wo sind hier die Grenzen?

Schnallst Du eigentlich um was es überhaupt geht?
Schnalls Du eigentlich das hier Rechte des Bürgers , des Anglers Häppchenweise beschnitten werden?

Und wenn ich dann dieses blödsinn von naturnahen sauberen Gewässer lese...
Weisst Du eigentlich wo Du lebst? DE ist ein INDUSTRIESTAAT. Nix sauber, nix rein, nix naturnah.
natürliche Fischbestände, beim nächsten tankerunfall ist nix mit Fisch und es muss besetzt werden. Und wehe da tut sich nix mit Besatz, dann ist das Geheule gross.

Thema Nachhaltigkeit:
Ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass dies auch das Aus für viele Angler bedeuten kann?
Nachhaltigkeit kann bedeuten, dass die Anzahl der Angler extrem beschränkt wird. Du bekommst dann halt einfach keine Erlaubniskarten zum Angeln mehr.
Oder es wird ein Angelverbot nach dem erreichen der max. Anzahl der entnommenen Fische ausgerufen.
Heisst wenn drei Kollegen von Dir bereits 2 Hechte entnommen haben ist Sense mit Angeln auf Hecht  für Dich.
weil die Nachhaltgkeit bei einer weiteren Entnahme nicht garantiert werden kann.

Oder ist Dir mal auch der Gednanke gekommen, dass ohne diese "Trophäenangler" Dein Gewässer leer wäre?
Besatz darf ja auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres erfolgen.

Fang mal an nicht immer so kurz zu denken.

Und die 2-3 Bivys für ne Woche tun Dir als Angler auch nicht weh.
Suchste Dir halt nen anderen Platz oder fragst die Kollegen ob Du Dich dazu setzen darfst. Oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Die Lösung,
wir geben das Saarland an Frankreich zurück.:g
Oder ziehen vor der nächsten Wahl um und wählen eine andere Regierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Lösung,
> wir geben das Saarland an Frankreich zurück.:g


wollt nix mehr schreiben hier im Thema, aber das war göttlich ..


----------



## capri2 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Lösung,
> wir geben das Saarland an Frankreich zurück.:g
> .




Hat schon mal nicht geklappt
 #c|supergri


----------



## Bobfischbob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Allgemeines blabla ??? 

Danke sehr unfreundlich. |uhoh:



> Und wenn ich dann dieses blödsinn von naturnahen sauberen Gewässer lese...
> Weisst Du eigentlich wo Du lebst? DE ist ein INDUSTRIESTAAT. Nix sauber, nix rein, nix naturnah.
> natürliche Fischbestände, beim nächsten tankerunfall ist nix mit Fisch


Weisst du eigentlich was sich in den letzten jahren getan hat. ich hatte es auch schon mal geschrieben. Die Gewässer sind nachweislich in den letzten Jahren viel besser geworden. Das zuletzt aufgrund von Gesetzen und Reglementierungen seitens der EU gegenüber der Industrie und Landwirtschaft etc.

Nach deiner Fassung sollen wir alles so lassen wie es ist und auch nichts mehr optimieren. Wir gehen ja eh alle den Bach runter. Danke und abschalten wieso lebst, handelst und schreibst du überhaupt noch was? Achso ja, deine Rechte könnten beschnitten werden. Weisst du eigentlich was wir für kleine Lichter wir sind! 



> Schnallst Du eigentlich um was es überhaupt geht?
> Schnalls Du eigentlich das hier Rechte des Bürgers , des Anglers Häppchenweise beschnitten werden?


Schnallst du es noch? Es geht um das Fortbestehen deines Hobbys. Wenn du denkst du kannst da alles machen was du willst dann kommt aber wirklich die Petakeule und dann sehen wir richtig alt aus. Dann kann man uns alles vorwerfen: Müll hinterlassen, Verschmutzung der Gewässer durch falschen Besatz, Förderung von Fischkrankheiten, Zerstörung des ökologischen Gleichgewichtes oder so. Da fragt auch keiner mehr Peta. Das sehen sogar eigentlich die Angler selber, dass das so nicht geht!



> Erläuter Du doch mal was Dich an diesen Verboten so erfreut?
> Reines Trophäenangeln. Was ist das? Gibt es auch unreines Trophäenangeln?


mach bitte nen eigenen Thread auf!



> Was ist denn wenn der Minister nun Nachtangeln verbieten will?
> Zum Schutz der Tiere und Pflanzen am Gewässer.


Dann hinterfrage ich das und wenns keine vernünftigen Gründe gibt, dann gehen wir dagegen an. So wie es auch zur Zeit in BW gemacht wird. Ich denke das Verbot hält sich nicht lange!




> Du bezahlst eine Organisation welche Deine Interessen vertreten soll und  die macht bei solchen anglerfeindlichen Gesetzen und Vorschriften auch  noch mit?
> Wo sind hier die Grenzen?


Wo die Grenzen sind? Gute Frage. Aber Gebote und Verbote geben auch uns Anglern Rechtssicherheit! 
Klar, wenn man zu krass die rechte der Angler selber beschneidet sollte das nur dann so sein wenn es auch wirklich notwendig ist. Ich bin auch dafür, das eher in Einzelfällen zu Prüfen. Aber das wäre nen riesiger Aufwand! Ich sehe aber immer noch nicht wo die Verbände da wirklich AnglerFEINDLICH sind? 

Ich glaube du liest meinen Text auch nur so oberflächlich und willst so einiges auch gar nicht verstehen. Aber evtl. beruht das auch auf Gegenseitigkeit. Wir müssen hier ja nicht zu einer Einigung kommen. Aber Diskutieren ist doch eigentlich ganz gut :m




> Ist Dir schon mal der Gedanke gekommen, dass dies auch das Aus für viele Angler bedeuten kann?
> Nachhaltigkeit kann bedeuten, dass die Anzahl der Angler extrem  beschränkt wird. Du bekommst dann halt einfach keine Erlaubniskarten zum  Angeln mehr.
> Oder es wird ein Angelverbot nach dem erreichen der max. Anzahl der entnommenen Fische ausgerufen.
> Heisst wenn drei Kollegen von Dir bereits 2 Hechte entnommen haben ist Sense mit Angeln auf Hecht  für Dich.
> ...



Ne, soweit schwarz male ich dann nur ungern! Das ist deine Interpretation.

Zur Nachhaltigkeit ging es in dem Zusammenhang um Besatzt. Das bedeutet Kontrolle und Auswertung und Nachbesatz oder ggf. System weiterlaufen lassen.

Das was du da ausmalst ist echt weit hergeholt. Aber wer weiß...


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Lösung,
> wir geben das Saarland an Frankreich zurück.:g
> Oder ziehen vor der nächsten Wahl um und wählen eine andere Regierung.



Ich zieh freiwillig aus.
Sollen die Deppen in diesem Land schön unter sich bleiben.



Und Europa darf dann auch gerne eine Mauer um dieses DE ziehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Fahrt doch mal die Angst vor Nachhaltigkeit und regionalem Besatz ein bisschen zurück. Das ist nicht der Teufel, den ihr an die Wand malt.
Eine möglichst natürliche Altersstruktur wird ohnehin schon als guter Zustand von der WRRL gefordert.
Viele Vereine bekommen das gestemmt, trotz Industrieland und Umweltproblemen. Fischzuchten haben anscheinend genügend Kapazität für zig verschiedene Formen von Refos, Bachsaiblinge, Hybriden, alle Formen von Karpfen, ect.
Wenn der Fischzüchter einfach andere Fische fi**en lassen würde, ist bereits die halbe Arbeit getan.
Reginaler Besatzfisch steht hauptsächlich auf schlechten Beinen, da das Angebot fehlt und die Nachfrage gering ist. Wenn das großflächiger aufgezogen wird, ist auch die Eigenleistung der Vereine, die es schon so handhaben, deutlich geringer.


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Allgemeines blabla ???
> 
> Danke sehr unfreundlich. |uhoh:
> 
> ...




Nee absolut nicht. Ich denke eher über 12 Uhr hinaus.


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Fahrt doch mal die Angst vor Nachhaltigkeit und regionalem Besatz ein bisschen zurück. Das ist nicht der Teufel, den ihr an die Wand malt.
> Eine möglichst natürliche Altersstruktur wird ohnehin schon als guter Zustand von der WRRL gefordert.
> Viele Vereine bekommen das gestemmt, trotz Industrieland und Umweltproblemen. Fischzuchten haben anscheinend genügend Kapazität für zig verschiedene Formen von Refos, Bachsaiblinge, Hybriden, alle Formen von Karpfen, ect.
> Wenn der Fischzüchter einfach andere Fische fi**en lassen würde, ist bereits die halbe Arbeit getan.
> Reginaler Besatzfisch steht hauptsächlich auf schlechten Beinen, da das Angebot fehlt und die Nachfrage gering ist. Wenn das großflächiger aufgezogen wird, ist auch die Eigenleistung der Vereine, die es schon so handhaben, deutlich geringer.




Sorry seh ich nicht so. Es wird immer wieder durch Besatz nachgebessert.
Wenn nicht offiziell dann heimlich.

Und in vielen Gewässern gehen die Fänge drastisch zurück.
Gehen die Fänge zurück, ziehen sich Angler zurück und konzentrieren sich auf andere Gewässer.

Auch da dann das selber Ergebnis.

Nachhaltigkeit ist nur mit extrem weniger Angler in DE in den Griff zu bekommen.
Oder man muss das "Trophäenangeln" erlauben.

Auch das Thema naturbelassene Seen und Flüsse...fördert das Ergebnis das Angler von Gewässern ausgeschlossen werden oder auf Grund des natürlichen Uferbewuchses nicht mehr Angeln können. Matze hat dazu auch mal ein Interview geführt. Zu finden auf youtube.
Ging um einen See der verlandet...
Hinzu kommen die vielen industriellen Hindernisse wie z.B. Wasserkraftwerke etc. welche die Nachhaltigkeit extrem stören..zerstören.

Dafür gibt es genügend Beispiele.


----------



## Bobfischbob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

@ Laichzeit; so siehts aus!



> Besser geworden? Inwiefern?
> Schon mal Bodenproben aus den Gewässern genommen? Die  Schadstoffbelastung der Fische getestet? Besser? Ja, man kann heute bis  zum Grund des Gewässers schauen. Das Gift ist weniger sichtbar.


Ja ich nehme Proben. Im Boden ist noch einiges... klar, Rückstände aus Zeiten wo es noch keine Richtlinien etc gab.! Merkste selbst oder? |kopfkrat



> Dein pauschales Stammtisch gequatsche auch.


|kopfkrat Danke nochmals, muss das sein? Ist das wirklich Stammtischgequatsche? Dann ist es das bei dir auch oder?



> Was willst Du optimieren? Du willst doch verbieten.
> Du willst Besatz verbieten. Du willst Trophäenangeln verbieten. Du willst C&R verbieten.
> Was ist daran optimiert?
> Du willst nachhaltiges Angeln fördern. Du willst also Angler vom Gewässer ausschliessen.


Nun bezweifle ich aber ernsthaft, dass du meine Postings liest!
Es wird jetzt wirklich unsachlich!



> Verchmutzung durch falschen Besatz?


|wavey: Ja! Karpfen z.b machen in zu hohen Besatz durch Wühlaktivität die Vegegtation platt ---> Nährstoffanreicherung, trübes Wasser ---> höhere Temp. oder weniger Nährtiere für Fische. Das alles kann passieren! Aber muss auch nicht immer so sein.

Du vermischt hier alles ... Grundeln sind z.B. Neozooen und die wiederum haben eigentlich nichts verloren in heimischen Gewässern. Du willst mir nun meine Argumente madig machen. Da habe ich so langsam auch keinen Bock mehr drauf! 



> Förderung von Fischkrankheiten? lol


Guckt dir doch den Film von Arlinghaus an! Aber ne, warum Erkenntnisse gewinnen?



> Es gibt keine Rechtssicherheit.


Dann mach doch was du willst... scheinst davon auch nicht so viel zu verstehen!



> Hinzu kommen die vielen industriellen Hindernisse wie z.B.  Wasserkraftwerke etc. welche die Nachhaltigkeit extrem  stören..zerstören.


Da sind wir durch unter anderem der WRRL und technischen Fortschritt auf einem guten Weg. 
Es wurden doch massenhaft Querbauwerke zurück gebaut oder Aufstiegsanlagen geschaffen. Das kommt auch uns Anglern zugute!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Sharpo - was lässt Du Dich immer auf das Offtopic von Verbandsclaqueuren ein?

Selber schuld........

Jetzt wird hier schon Karpfen reingewürgt (Anmerkung: erst ab mehr als 200 kg Besatz/Hektar schädlich in genannter Weise, auch Arlinghaus)..

Das hat mit dem, was im Saarland passiert, rein gar nichts zu tun, ebensowenig damit, dass der Verband im Saarland weitere Verbote befürwortet statt bekämpft.

Wer Trolle füttert mit ihrem OT, wird sie nur immer weiter bestärken, Sharpo.

Bringt nix - wahrscheinlich jemand der bei einem Verband oder beim Staat in einer Behörde arbeitet, und dem daher abnickende und gehorsame Verbände lieber sind als anglerfreundliche...


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Ich als Angler sehe darin die Chanche an Gewässern zu fischen die relativ naturnah sind mit gesunden Fischen. Ganz fernab von einen Forellenpuff ...


  Nehmen wir doch mal ein klassisches Beispiel:

  Baggersee, 8ha.
  Verein hat diesen See seit 30Jahren in Eigentum + irgendein Stückchen Fluss + 3 Teiche; 
  600 Mitglieder von denen die Hälfte regelmäßig angelt.
  Kormoranbelastung mittelmäßig.

  Bestandsaufnahme ergibt: 

zu viele Karpfen, Weißfische gut, aber arm an Artenreichtum, kaum Kleinstfische a la Gründling, Bitterling, usw., überraschend viele Schleien, 
wenig Barsche, Hechte: viele kleine, handvoll große, kaum mittlere Größen. 
Keine Zander, obwohl immer wieder mal Besatz erfolgte. 
Dazu noch ein Schwung übrig gebliebene Regenbogenforellen aus Königsangeln-Zeiten.
  Bislang wurde der Besatz nach Kassenlage, nach Lust der jeweiligen Vorstände, nach Angebot durch die Lieferanten & den Wünschen der Vereinsmitglieder gestaltet.
  So sehen ganz ganz viele Gewässer aus.

  Nun soll der Bestand "natürlich" gestaltet werden, mit "natürlichem Altersaufbau der Fische", 

mit "nachhaltiger" und natürlich "tierschutzgerechter" Angelei.
Wie wird da wohl zukünftig Besatz aussehen?
Wie, wann, was wird dann wohl noch geangelt werden dürfen?
_(Wohlgemerkt: tierschutzgerechtes Angeln nur zur Verwertung, wir wollen ja keine pöösen Spaßangler haben)_

  PS: um nicht ganz so schwarz zu malen, 
es ist ein schöner Forellenpuff in fahrbarer Nähe.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sorry seh ich nicht so. Es wird immer wieder durch Besatz nachgebessert.
> .....
> Oder man muss das "Trophäenangeln" erlauben.
> .....
> ...



Von einem Besatzverbot ist auch nicht die Rede. Würden die Fischzuchten mit Fischen aus regionaler Herkunft arbeiten, könnten die selben Mengen produziert werden, wie es heute schon der Fall ist. Ob die Elternfische aus dem Bach hinter der Fischzucht oder aus halb Europa verstreut stammen, ist für die verfügbare Menge unerheblich.

Natürliche Bestände erhalten und alles Maßige über die Klinge springen lassen, geht nicht unter einen Hut, da hast du recht und das ist der große Knüppel, den die Verbände uns und den Bewirtschafern zwischen die Beine werfen.
Es wäre in größerem Umfang möglich, ohne Aussperrungen und Unsummen von Geld, natürliche Bestände zu erhalten. 
Es fehlt am guten Willen und scheitert an ideologische Vorgaben, wie der angeblich moralisch höhere "Coup de Grace", den uns die Verbände bringen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich komme gegen soviel Blödsinn eh nicht an...

Wasserkraftwerke zurück gebaut. #q
Weitere sind in Planung. Nix zurück gebaut.
Millionen Euro in Fischtreppen investiert welche nicht funktionieren.
#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Bobfischbob schrieb:


> Das ist doch klasse. Sowas bewahrt uns vor noch mehr Reglementarien von Externen.



Wunschdenken

Eine neutral sachliche und vor allem gegenüber den zu sehr ideologieeingefärbten Ansichten von Politik und Schutzradikalen resistente Externenlösung,wäre in D alles andere als schlecht.

Mit richtiger Nachhaltigkeit haben viele Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre nämlich überhaupt nix mehr zu tun.

Und nein,wir reden hier nicht vom fatalen K2 Besatz im malerischen Schleientümpel.

Was bitte haben z.B.pauschale Entnahmegebote wie in Bayern mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun?

DAS u.a.,sind die katastrophalen Folgen der Hinterzimmer-
mauscheleien zwischen Politik und Verbänden !


----------



## Bobfischbob (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



> Wasserkraftwerke zurück gebaut


Nein, du hast geredet von Querbauwerken wie z.B. Wasserkraftwerke.
Es gibt Studien die zeigen, dass einige Aufstiegsanlagen nicht funktionieren. Aber das bedeutet nicht, das man es nicht besser machen kann. Es gibt bereits sehr gut funktionierende Anlagen.



> Das hat mit dem, was im Saarland passiert, rein gar nichts zu tun, ebensowenig damit, dass der Verband im Saarland weitere Verbote befürwortet statt bekämpft.


Ja, da hast du Recht. Aber wir sind hier eh zu weit von Saarland entfernt in der Diskussion!

Thomas9904 bist du wirklich Admin und unbefangen? Ich glaube nicht. 

Nennst es Trollerei und OT. Ich bin bei meinen Posting sogar auf deine Fragen eingegangen und habe aus dem Text zitiert. Ich bin nicht derjenige der das ins OT zieht. Selbst du in deinem zweiten Posting machst hier Wahlpolitik. Was soll das denn? kann ich dich dem Admin melden? |rolleyes

Unterstellst mir oder anderen hier Befangenheit oder sowas? 

Das war jetzt OT! Ich bin raus hier. Meckert ihr nur weiter, jaja, die Welt geht unter.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sharpo (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Von einem Besatzverbot ist auch nicht die Rede. Würden die Fischzuchten mit Fischen aus regionaler Herkunft arbeiten, könnten die selben Mengen produziert werden, wie es heute schon der Fall ist. Ob die Elternfische aus dem Bach hinter der Fischzucht oder aus halb Europa verstreut stammen, ist für die verfügbare Menge unerheblich.
> 
> Natürliche Bestände erhalten und alles Maßige über die Klinge springen lassen, geht nicht unter einen Hut, da hast du recht und das ist der große Knüppel, den die Verbände uns und den Bewirtschafern zwischen die Beine werfen.
> Es wäre in größerem Umfang möglich, ohne Aussperrungen und Unsummen von Geld, natürliche Bestände zu erhalten.
> Es fehlt am guten Willen und scheitert an ideologische Vorgaben, wie der angeblich moralisch höhere "Coup de Grace", den uns die Verbände bringen.



Es geht aber um Nahrungserwerb und nicht um Erhalt.
Es liest sich vieles ganz toll, würde evtl. auch funktionieren wenn nicht...
Und klar, man muss die Fische zum Besatz nicht in China kaufen.
Aber durch qualifizierten Besatz fördert man keine Fischkrankheiten. Das Risiko das nicht alle Fische Gesund sind kann man nie zu 100% ausschliessen. 
Sollte auch diesem Troll klar sein.

Und das viele Fischkrankheiten, Bakterien etc. auch von Vögeln, Laich und Gerätschaften ins Gewässer getragen werden...

Ach lassen wir es...


----------



## Laichzeit (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mit richtiger Nachhaltigkeit haben viele Entscheidungen der letzten Jahre nämlich überhaupt nix mehr zu tun.
> ...
> DAS u.a.,sind die katastrophalen Folgen der Hinterzimmer-
> mauscheleien zwischen Politik und Verbänden !



Danke! 
Was bei uns abgeht, ist jenseits von Gut und Böse. 
Ob diese ganze Sache ein Ziel oder wenigstens eine Richtung aufweist? Einerseits geht es um Nachhaltigkeit, andererseits sollen wir uns unter eine rein ideologische Vorgabe zum Töten handeln, die den Zielen der Nachhaltigkeit entgegensteht.
Jeder sucht sich seine Argumente nach Gutdünken aus und versucht sie nach eigenem Ermessen für seine Sache einzusetzen.
Es ist doch höchst fragwürdig, ob sich in so einem Text zum Gesetzesentwurf überhaupt echte Kompromisse finden, oder ob es eine reine Ansammlung von Binnenmeinungen verschiedener ideologischer Lager handelt.
Deshalb wird nur Mist produziert.
Im Endeffekt sollen wir die Natur achten, aber jeden maßigen Fisch töten, damit  der deutsche Besserangler seine Überlegenheit über die umliegenden, releasenden Barbarenvölker wahrt?


----------



## gründler (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Liebe Leser und Leserinnen!

Hier sehen sie nicht das neuste Stück vom Stadttheater,nein hier sehen sie das Werk nach 35J. ""Angelpolitik"" Vereinsmeierei Verbandswesen jeder gegen jeden und sich Händereibender grinsender Tierschützer und Tierrechtsfanatiker.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,nach der Werbung geht es weiter wir wünschen ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß !


#h


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ich habe mal Eure Arbeitgeber informiert!


----------



## capri2 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



gründler schrieb:


> Liebe Leser und Leserinnen!
> 
> Hier sehen sie nicht das neuste Stück vom Stadttheater,nein hier sehen sie das Werk nach 35J. ""Angelpolitik"" Vereinsmeierei Verbandswesen jeder gegen jeden und sich Händereibender grinsender Tierschützer und Tierrechtsfanatiker.
> 
> ...





Exakt getroffen,Danke!


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



gründler schrieb:


> Liebe Leser und Leserinnen!
> 
> Hier sehen sie nicht das neuste Stück vom Stadttheater,nein hier sehen sie das Werk nach 35J. ""Angelpolitik"" Vereinsmeierei Verbandswesen jeder gegen jeden und sich Händereibender grinsender Tierschützer und Tierrechtsfanatiker.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,nach der Werbung geht es weiter wir wünschen ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß !


Und in der nächsten Ausgabe:
Angeln in Deutschland - 
so war das damals und wie konnten die nur?!

Mit DAFV-Sonderbeilage; Naturschutzverband verlangt:
Schwimmer, Spaziergänger, Gassigänger, Pilzsammler ->
raus aus unseren Biotopen.


----------



## kati48268 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ja, da hab ich etwas kräftig hingelangt.
Erklärung für den geneigten User:
_
(mit Leuten, die mit "möge Peta euch anzeigen" kommen, diskutiere ich nicht, sondern freue mich über die Selbsterkenntnis, das du hier -und auch wohl in jedem anderen Kreis von Anglern -nichts verloren hast)_

Eine solche Presseerklärung, um die es hier geht,
http://www.saarland.de/6767_214706.htm
kann man doch nicht wortwörtlich nehmen, sondern muss auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen (können).
Schließlich handelt es sich um eine politische Absichtserklärung.

In eine solche schreibt man natürlich nicht rein,
_'wir regeln ob & wie ihr Deppen demnächst angeln noch dürft'_,
sondern formuliert es mit hohem Abstraktionsgrad, damit zukünftig viele juristische Feinheiten darunter passen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

@*Chorche*

Ja,man kann sich natürlich auch auf Foren beschränken,deren Fokus auf Hochpreistackle,goilen Fischbildern und 0 Angelpolitik liegt.

Um dann eines Tages aufzuwachen und feststellen zu müssen,das du mit 'ner Cam und Angelgerät am Gewässer als Krimineller gilts und Nachhaltigkeit nur darin liegt,indem du nachhaltig von der ach so gelobten Hinterzimmerpolitik(die ja nur die Bösen trifft) verarxxxt wurdest.

Nach Fang eines nur zur Verwertung gestatteten Fisches(Nachhaltigkeit ala D), ist das Angeln einzustellen und der vorgekaute, politisch wie ethisch korrekte Heimweg anzutreten.

Paranoia?Das dachten ganz schlaue vor dir schon einmal..

Wettangeln,Lebendköfi,Setzkescher verbieten?Niemals wird das passieren..und wenn schon,betrifft ja nicht meine Angelei.

Blöd nur,das man als ethisch korrekter Besserangler langsam aber sicher selbst zum Opfer wird.

Der "Ich finde neue Verbote und
Einschränkungen grundsätzlich  prima" Fraktion,gehen nämlich die Bauernopfer aus.

Mal ehrlich..das finde ich richtig
gut  !

Das ist die verdiente Quittung für den Verrat an der eigenen Sache.


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Ich werde mich aus dem
> Forum zurückziehen, dieses armselige populistenforum brauche ich nicht.



Tschüß! 

Ach, bist ja immer noch hier!

Warum denn nur?


----------



## hans albers (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

moin

also wie hier einige aufgrund einer differenzierten meinung angegangen werden
Ist schon nen starkes stück..

setzt ihr euch so in eurem wirklichen leben auch so ausseinander..??

es werden leute beschimpft und als "peta jünger" usw. bezeichnet, 
die nur nüchtern ihre meinung zu der sache äussern 
und müssen  sich dann auch noch als trolle ( vom MOD !!) bezeichnen lassen.

unterste kanone!!!

naja ,AB halt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



hans albers schrieb:


> die nur nüchtern ihre meinung zu der sache äussern




Meine nüchterne Meinung..wieso muss eine simple Angelegenheit wie Angeln,gerade von politischer Seite,überhaupt derart gegängelt und ideologisch beeinflusst werden?

Also mal ganz nüchtern und sachlich...nahezu rundherum um D, tickt Angelpolitische Normalität ohne verlogenen und überzogenen
Tierschutzdeckmantel. 

Also wieso,sollte man da gerade die dt.Verhältnisse als Maßstab nehmen?

Wer die Möglichkeit hat,angelt doch bereits im direkt benachbarten Ausland.

Und das nicht nur,weil dort die Fischbestände besser sind.

Und es ist ja weiss Gott nicht so,als ob es in NL oder F keine Regeln oder Gesetze gibt..die sind  z.T.sogar deutlich restriktiver.

Aber anstatt hier für positive Veränderungen zu sorgen,legen die meisten dt.Verbände die Hände in den Schoss und gehen Schutztechnisch anbiedernd kuscheln und abnicken..das ist ein fataler Irrweg.

Bewiesen durch die letzten 30 Jahre 

Das da bei vielen bereits beim blossen Gerücht auf Änderungen in Fischereigesetzen die roten Lampen angehen,ist nur logisch.

Bisher kam dabei nämlich im Großteil nur Müll raus.

Diesen langjährig andauernden "Kampf" haben nicht die Angler begonnen.


----------



## hans albers (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

moin

is ja alles schön und gut..

aber der satz "der ton macht die musik"
und sich mit argumenten ausseinander zu setzten
scheint im AB nicht mehr so ganz zu funktionieren...
(und das gerade bei der fraktion , die immer am lautesten 
brüllen, das sie als angler zu kurz kommen)

und sich vom MOd als "troll" bezeichnen zu lassen
ist ganz und gar inaktzeptabel..

habe fertisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Offtopic an
Zur Klarstellung:
Wer nach x Hinweisen, beim Thema zu bleiben, die ignoriert wurden, und das obwohl derjenige wie JEDER andere die Möglichkeit hätte, zu seinem Thema/Fragen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen,  und der somit diesen Thread um die geplante Gesetzesänderung im Saarland wohl mit Absicht zerschiesst (ich will keinem so bodenlose Dummheit unterstellen, das nach X Ermahnungen nicht zu begreifen), den nenne ich einen Troll, ja.

JEDEN, der das macht....

Offtopic aus


----------



## scp (2. September 2016)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Schön arrogant, immer den eigenen Vorteil im Blick und wenn die Freiheit des anderen stört->verbieten! Ganz großes Kino!
> Amen!


Ich habe mir das einfach mal rausgesucht.Da sitzen unsere lieben Kollegen am Fluss... und fangen zum 20 Mal den Karpfen mit den Namen den Spiegler den grootten Schwaten....mit Fischmehlpellet... haben eine Woche lang vorher jeden Tag 10 Kg versenkt..und nebenbei 50kg Mais und Erdnüsse angefüttert...in zwei Tagen und fangen dann Grassfische..machen  Fotos und stellen die bei Facebook rein..natürlich noch beim zurücksetzen...danke schön...
Zwei Fischarten die nicht einheimisch sind und die Schleie und die Karausche verdrängen.
Solange in einem Anglerforum das eigene Handeln nicht hinterfragt wird...da stelle ich mir die Frage ..ob nicht nur die Peta(wobei diese bei einen Grossteil der Bevölkerung für eine Sekte gehalten wird)sondern auch wir Angler selber unser Fischen gefährden und jeden vernüftig vorgetragen Kritikpunkt als grüne Spinnereien abwinken.
Gelle lieber Thomas...den Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee geht es gut...alle meine Argumente in diesen Bereich..
sind auch der Fantasie der spendensammelden Beschützerbewegung entsprungen ....So wird uns auf Dauer unsere Leidenschaft nicht erhalten bleiben.
Es wird Zeit umzudenken,inbesondere in der Besatzpolitik der Vereine.Hier liegt die Chance in der Öffentlichkeit zu punkten.Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine Führung im Verband, die kompetent ist...aber auch in den Vereinen selber...statt alles als Blödsinn abzutun...weil es nicht ins Weltbild passt...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich komme gegen soviel Blödsinn eh nicht an...
> 
> Wasserkraftwerke zurück gebaut. #q
> Weitere sind in Planung. Nix zurück gebaut.
> ...


Die Fischtreppe die ich betreut habe, funkioniert einwandfrei.
Und viele einheimische Fischarten haben sich im renaturierten Fluss wieder angesiedelt u.a.die Barbe,die Schmerle,Döbel,Meerforellen...und der Austausch von Kleinlebewesen ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
Der Verein setzt keine  Karpfen aus..in den angeschlossenen Altarmen gibt es wieder Schleien und Karauschen .Macht richtig Laune.


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Nun bring mal mein Zitat im Nachinein nicht mit Deinen Beispielen in Zusammenhang und versuche mir das dann als Billigung des in Deinem Beispiel dargestellten Verhaltens zu unterstellen! 

Und nun das Verhalten und die Wortwahl der billig Willigen in die Opferrolle zu stellen, ist ja mal auch herrlich fehlgehend.

Schön auch, dass nun permanent der Admin angegriffen wird. Was letztlich durchschaubar wohl auch eher einer persönlicher Abneigung geschuldet ist, als dass es der Diskussion/Sache dienen soll!
Zu dem ist die Funktion Admin von der Person zu trennen. Sobald der Admin in seiner Funktion einseitig regelnd eingreift, darf man sich beschweren, was aber aufgrund des Hausrechtes eh nicht anfechtbar ist.
In der Person kann sich ein Admin/Mod selbstverständlich äussern oder wird hier verlangt, dass man sich als auch Admin/Mod jeglicher sonstigen Beteiligung im Forum enthalten soll? Nicht ernsthaft!


----------



## scp (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Tut mir leid...aber so einer fundierten,tiefenpschologischen Analyse habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.Respekt.


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Mein Gott, jetzt haste aber nen echten Schenkelklopfer rausgehauen! Und dafür haste tatsächich 33 Minuten gebraucht?

Dann poltere hier mal noch ein bisschen rum, wenn es Dir hilft, freut uns das doch alle!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



scp schrieb:


> Da sitzen unsere lieben Kollegen am Fluss... und fangen zum 20 Mal den Karpfen mit den Namen den Spiegler den grootten Schwaten....mit Fischmehlpellet... haben eine Woche lang vorher jeden Tag 10 Kg versenkt..und nebenbei 50kg Mais und Erdnüsse angefüttert...in zwei Tagen und fangen dann Grassfische..machen  Fotos und stellen die bei Facebook rein..natürlich noch beim zurücksetzen...danke schön...
> Zwei Fischarten die nicht einheimisch sind und die Schleie und die Karausche verdrängen.



1.Und wenn sie den zum 30.Mal fangen...hiesse überspitzt,das  Fische-pardon-strottendoof sind und zudem keinen Schmerz verspüren..ups.

2.Die Kollegen angeln auf Fische,welche da schlicht und einfach vorkommen..die werden die kaum im Carryall mitgebracht haben.Vom Himmel werden die auch nicht gefallen sein.

Also wer hat jetzt den schwarzen Peter?Der böse Karpfenfreak oder die z.T.miese dt.Besatzpolitik?

Und letzteres bestreitet doch niemand.

Und Obacht..nach meiner Erfahrung schreien gerade die Hardcore Entnehmer am lautesten nach Besatz, welcher ihre gezahlten Vereinsbeiträge am besten 5fach rausholt..der Wink Richtung Carp Hunter,geht am Besatzthema vorbei.

Und zum Thema Gebietsfremde Arten, gibts selbst unter Experten versch.Interpretationen.

Aber wenn die Politik meint,das mit Besatz von rein heimischen Fischen,die Sorgen zu Ende sind,sollten sie mal einen etwas genaueren Blick auf auf div.Flüsse und Kanalsysteme werfen,die sind für Fische-oh Wunder-dank Schleusen passierbar.

Zumauern?Taucher an Schleusen,welche Neozoen abweisen,DU bleibst draussen?

Ein wenig scheinheilig und populistisch ist das polit.Besatzgelaber schon..

Denen gehts nämlich oft überhaupt nicht ums Wohl von Schleien und Karauschen.Verbiete Besatz mit Angelinteressanten Fischen und du verbietest damit durch die Hintertür c&r.Keine dicken Karpfen-kein zurücksetzen.Pfiffig

3.Jaja,das füttern.Ändert aber nix daran,das es einen deutlichen Unterschied macht,ob ich im 0.5 Hektar Tümpel mit täglichen Einsatz von 5 kg wohl nur neue "Sandbänke" herstelle,während 5 kg im grossen Fluss quasi einen Fliegenschi$$ darstellen.

4.Bilder in Netzwerken,Foren.

Stell ich Fischbilder rein,gibts Schelte.Sogar aus den eigenen Rehen.Am besten den Schein wegnehmen und kreuzigen.
Man duckt sich gefälligst vor der Tierrechtsmafia..übr.eine prima Position für den nächsten Arxxxtritt

Der Pferdefreund stellt Bilder von Wallach Attila beim Springreiten ein..und überlebt das ganze ohne moralinsauren Shitstorm.Von den übl.weltfremden Wirrköpfen mal 
abgesehen.

Irgendwas läuft in D doch ganz gehörig aus dem Ruder.

Einer von beiden Hobbybetreibenden ,hat eindeutig die falsche Lobbyvertretung.

Ich weiss auch welche..

Im übrigen steht aber immer noch die berechtigte Frage im Raum,wer gemäss d.Aussagen von Minister Jost,den Saarl.Verband überhaupt zu einer Politik des "offene Türen einrennen" legitimiert hat.

So eine Neufassung,fällt ja nicht binnen 2 Wochen plötzlich vom Himmel.War das Präsidium derweil verreist,anderweitig mit Arbeit beschäftigt oder hatte man es nicht nötig da eigene Entwürfe einzubringen?

Das riecht irgendwie eher nach vor ideologisch "begründete" Tatsachen stellen, als nach Zusammenarbeit auf Augenhöhe..das müffelt förmlich.

Das der Änderungsentwurf  freundlicherweise mit BUND und Nabu besprochen wurde,ist ja fein.

P.S.die beiden lassen sich i.d.R. umgekehrt NICHT in ihre Interessensuppe spucken.Muss irgendwie am Arbeitsverständnis gegenüber den zahlenden Mitgliedern liegen.

Und der Verband?Durfte für den zuvor durch Ministerium und Angelkritikern festgelegten Entwurf, das Rechtschreibprogramm starten oder wie?

Ok,auch 'ne Art von Beteiligung..

Also..wer gab grünes Licht für die Zustimmung?


----------



## kati48268 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



scp schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit umzudenken,inbesondere in der Besatzpolitik der Vereine.


Mal ernsthaft: Warum?

100Jahre haben Vereine Gewässer mehr oder weniger gut gepflegt, sonst sähen sie nicht so aus wie heute.
Und nun werden genau die, die die Gewässer nicht haben verkommen lassen, (noch mal mehr) Maßregelungen, Reglementierungen & Aussperrungen unterworfen.

Viele, viell. die meisten von uns, angeln in einer Kultur- & Nutz-Landschaft, von Naturlandschaft schon ewig weit weg bis nie gewesen.
Da ist der See mit Badestrand & Wasserski, der Fluss mit Fischhächsler-Wasserkraftwerk, Warmwassereinlauf & Schwerkraft-Schiffsverkehr, der künstlich angelegte Weiher, die Talsperre, deren Schöpfer auch nicht im Himmel wohnt,... alles umgeben von Maisäckern, versiegelten Gewerbeflächen & Strassen.

Aber ausgerechnet wir müssen hier von esotherisch angehauchter Nachhaltigkeit, Besatz mit regionaler Genetik, natürlichem Altersaufbau des Bestandes, usw. faseln, damit ahnungslose Politiker sich mit einem grünen Mäntelchen umhüllen und menschenfeindliche Naturschützer sich lachend aufs Knie schlagen können.

Es ist nur noch verblendeter Wahnsinn!


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Viele, viell. die meisten von uns, angeln in einer Kultur- & Nutz-Landschaft, von Naturlandschaft schon ewig weit weg bis nie gewesen.
> Da ist der See mit Badestrand & Wasserski, der Fluss mit Fischhächsler-Wasserkraftwerk, Warmwassereinlauf & Schwerkraft-Schiffsverkehr, der künstlich angelegte Weiher, die Talsperre, deren Schöpfer auch nicht im Himmel wohnt,... alles umgeben von Maisäckern, versiegelten Gewerbeflächen & Strassen.



Mal ein Beispiel, warum gerade in Kulturlandschaften der Besatz mit regionaler Genetik wichtig ist.
Der durchwegs saubere Königssee wurde im letzten Jahrhundert ausgiebig mit Seesaiblingen aus ganz Europa besetzt. Heute findet sich von den Besatzfischen nahezu keine Spur mehr. Ein gesunder Bestand ist sehr resistent gegen fremde Besatzeinflüsse.

Am Tegernsee war die Wasserqualität nicht so gut (Kläranlagen-Kulturlandschaft). Innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten ist der originale Seesaibling ausgestorben. Heute leben nur noch Nachfahren von Besatzfischen unterschiedlichster Herkünfte im Tegernsee. Der heimische Anteil liegt genau bei 0%. 10.000 Jahre Evolution für die Tonne. Hätte nicht sein müssen, wenn man den Bestand mit regionalem Besatz gestützt hätte.

Was bei uns noch original ist, muss auch so erhalten werden. Einen wahrscheinlich nicht leidensfähigen Fisch zurücksetzen ist eine viel kleinere Hausnummer, als die Auslöschung von heimischen Arten durch eine teils überhohlte Besatzpraxis zu forcieren. Würde man nur die Fische in den Zuchten durch angestammtes Material ersetzen, könnte viel erreicht werden ohne dass irgend jemand seine Angel aus der Hand legen muss.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



scp schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das einfach mal rausgesucht.Da sitzen unsere lieben Kollegen am Fluss... und fangen zum 20 Mal den Karpfen mit den Namen den Spiegler den grootten Schwaten
> 
> Hast Du echt jedesmal geprüft ob es der selbe Karpfen war? Und auch richtig gezählt?
> 
> ...



Dein Problem ist es immer nur den Blick auf Deine kleine region zu haben.
Du kennst fischtreppen die wunderbar funktionieren. Somit müssen andere fischtreppen im Saarland in DE funktionieren.
Due hast gesehen und nachgewogen das ein paar Karpfenangler 50 kg Mais  (welcher eigentlich ? ) in einem gewässer versenken.

Nochmal 50 kg plus 7* 10kg plus x kg Erdnüsse?

Ich sage dies ist gelogen. Ohne auch dabei gewesen zu sein.

Das ist Polemik, unterstes Stammtisch gequatsche von Dir!

Geh mal in Dich und Frage Dich ob solche Argumente richtig und sinnvoll sind.

Und sollte es evtl. doch stimmen und Du tatsächlich nachgewogen hast und die Jungs wirklich diese mengen ans Wasser gekarrt und verfüttert haben. Dann hilft hier auch kein Verbot oder Gesetz sondern Aufklärung! Davon ab gibt es auf der Seite des Angelfischerverbandes Nds. eine Studio zum Anfüttern.
Auch sollte man sich zusätzlich geneuer zum Thema Karpfen informieren.

Und euer Mimimi zum Ton...Mädels schenkt es euch. Der Kindergarten ist woanders.

Zum Thema Meinung.
IHR zwingt euere Meinung anderen per Gesetz auf.
IHR befürwortet diese Verbote ohne fachliche Argumente sondern mit billiges Stammtisch gequatsche.
Welches eindeutig mit den Gewichtsangaben wohl erneut bewiesen ist.
Aber wie gesagt...wenn die Jungs in 2 Tagen (oder war es doch innerhaln 1 Woche..oder 2 Wochen?)  dort mehr als 60kg Futter verballert haben was ich absolut bezweifel......MUSS aufgeklärt werden.
Wobei Du Dich ebenso dazu gesellen solltest.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mal ein Beispiel, warum gerade in Kulturlandschaften der Besatz mit regionaler Genetik wichtig ist.
> Der durchwegs saubere Königssee wurde im letzten Jahrhundert ausgiebig mit Seesaiblingen aus ganz Europa besetzt. Heute findet sich von den Besatzfischen nahezu keine Spur mehr. Ein gesunder Bestand ist sehr resistent gegen fremde Besatzeinflüsse.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem? Wurde halt viel Geld verschwendet.
> ...




Damit wir uns verstehen....ich habe nichts gegen dieses regionale Genetik.
Man muss ja nicht etwas beschleunigen was die Natur eh selbst erledigt.
Und sicher ist es auch ideologischer, biologischer...evolutionärer Sicht schön wenn man einheimische Genetik erhält.

Verghindert aber das sich Lebensformen den neuen aktuellen Gegebenheiten anpassen können.
Wir haben viele mittlerweile importierte Pflanzen und Lebewesen welche in unseren Regionen keine natürlichen Feinde haben. Diese sich somit ungehindert ausbreiten können und einheimische Pflanzen und Tiere verdrängen.


Ich kann mich da aber auch irren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



scp schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit umzudenken,inbesondere in der Besatzpolitik der Vereine.Hier liegt die Chance in der Öffentlichkeit zu punkten.Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine Führung im Verband, die kompetent ist...aber auch in den Vereinen selber...statt alles als Blödsinn abzutun...weil es nicht ins Weltbild passt...



Du hast absolut und vollkommen Recht.#6

Leider hat sich hier im Forum eine Mentalität breitgemacht, nicht die geringste Kritik am eigenen Handeln zuzulassen. Verleugnen statt über konstruktive Kritik nachzudenken hat aber noch niemandem auf lange Sicht geholfen.

Was würde ich dafür geben, an einem intakten Gewässer mit gesundem, angepassten Fischbestand dem Hecht den lebenden Köderfisch anzubieten, gemeinsam mit Freunden ein Wettfischen abzuhalten, oder auch nur alleine ein paar Rotfedern oder Schleien zu fangen.

Aber scheinbar haben wir nur die Wahl zwischen Karpfenverseuchten Spassbesatzgewässern zu angeln, oder an den Gewässern spazieren zu gehen, von denen wir (aus ökologischer Sicht zu Recht ) ausgesperrt wurden.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Betrifft nicht nur den Karpfenbesatz.

Es wird / wurde doch nur solcher Fisch besetzt welcher den Angelvereinskollegen genehm war. Und wenn es am Ende nur Regenbogenforellen waren...um mal Spass zu haben.
Aber genauso wurde übertriebener Hecht und oder auch Zanderbesatz durchgeführt.
Oder auch Wels.

Die Problematik und auch Geschichte solch "einseitiger"  Besatzpolitik kennen wir alle.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Damit wir uns verstehen....ich habe nichts gegen dieses regionale Genetik.
> Man muss ja nicht etwas beschleunigen was die Natur eh selbst erledigt.
> Und sicher ist es auch ideologischer, biologischer...evolutionärer Sicht schön wenn man einheimische Genetik erhält.



Das stimmt so nicht, die Natur beschleunigt nicht, dass, bleiben wir beim Beispiel, die Seesaiblinge sich stärker vermischen.
Jeder lebt in seinem eigenen See und entwickelt sich unabhängig vom Anderen. Nur der Mensch kann die Barriere per Besatz überwinden. Teilweise gibt es auch mehrere eigenständige Populationen im selben Gewässer.
Wie andere Arten, die es auch im Saarland gibt, sind sie sich sehr verschieden und (waren) in einem  frühen Stadium der Artbildung. Jede tote oder vermischte Population kommt dem Aussterben einer eigenen, speziellen Gruppe gleich. Und das ist unwiederbringlich. Das alles passierte übrigens in den späten 1970ern und hat bis heute noch nicht überall aufgehört.

"Der Artenschutz darf nicht an der Wasseroberfläche enden!" ist ein häufiger Spruch wenn es um den Kormoran geht, aber Heuchelei, wenn wir selbst, für ein Hobby, sehr stark in natürliche Gefüge eingreifen. Seid doch froh, dass der reine Panda-Kuscheltier-Naturschutz ein Ende hat und man sich auch um unsere Freunde kümmert.
Das ist zu unserem Vorteil, wenn wir mitmachen würden. Der Herrgott nimmt, der Herrgott gibt.


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Ist die angeprangerte Besatzpolitik nicht eh schon Schnee von gestern?

In den Vereinen in denen ich Mitglied bin, werden keine Hechte mehr besetzt, Zander nur dann und dort, wo das Wasser wirklich trübe ist und keine Konkurrenz zum Hecht besteht. Bei Hecht wird testweise nun an einem Gewässer das Entnahmefenster eingeführt und die Bewirtschaftung dieses Gewässer in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem nds Anglerverband betrieben. Karpfenbesatz ist auch eher überschaubar. Okay, Forellenrummel findet statt. In einem Verein darfste dafür aber nur 2 Stck am Tage mitnehmen.

Hechtbesatz findet zwar zunehmend nicht mehr statt, dazu aber mal ne "genetische" Info. Es gibt in Deutschland drei genetisch miteinander verwandte Stämme. Weser- und Elbestamm. Die Grenze liegt in der Linie Wolfsburg, Helmstedt, davon jeweils nördlich und südlich ausgehend. Die Grenze scheint sich genau an einer dort entlanglaufenden Wasserscheide zu orientieren. Also was läuft ost- und was westwärts. Bei beiden besteht untereinander noch eine Verwandschaft. Dann gibt es noch einen bayerischen Stamm. Der ist mit beiden aber nicht verwandt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> "Der Artenschutz darf nicht an der Wasseroberfläche enden!" ist ein häufiger Spruch wenn es um den Kormoran geht, aber Heuchelei, wenn wir selbst, für ein Hobby, sehr stark in natürliche Gefüge eingreifen. Seid doch froh, dass der reine Panda-Kuscheltier-Naturschutz ein Ende hat und man sich auch um unsere Freunde kümmert.
> Das ist zu unserem Vorteil, wenn wir mitmachen würden.



Ganz genau. #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

ich sag zu den esoterischen, trolligen Schützerabweichungen hier wie gesagt nix mehr nix - in Politikfoum gibts für sowas den Offtopicthread, für die Leute, die nicht in der Lage sind zu ihren Themen nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen und andere zerschiessen müssen wie hier....
ruhig weitermachen hier.....

Solange es aber hier nicht persönlich wird, sollen die hier ihre Spielwiese haben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion, aber das Thema hier ist
> 
> *Tierschutz in der Fischerei* und nicht nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung.
> 
> ...



Und Du siehst da offenbar keine Zusammenhänge ?

Wären wir beim Thema Ökologie so stark, wie wir es sein müssten und könnten, hätten wir mehr als genug Argumente, den Tierschutz in die Schranken zu weisen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Der Anstoß für das Ökologie-Thema war der viel zu kurze und einzig halbwegs vernünftige Teil in dieser Pressemeldung.



> Pressemeldung:
> 
> Neben dem Tierschutz ist im überarbeiteten Gesetzestext auch das Thema Nachhaltigkeit verankert: Nachhaltigkeit und gute fachliche Praxis in der Fischerei bedeuten zum Beispiel, eine Überfischung von bestimmten Fischarten zu verhindern, für eine ausgewogene Altersstruktur der vorkommenden Fischarten zu sorgen oder auch einen Fischbesatz nur mit heimischen Fischarten möglichst lokaler Herkunft, die dem jeweiligen Gewässertyp entsprechen, vorzunehmen.



Passt doch zu dem hier diskutierten. Wie der ganze Text, ist da auch nicht eindeutig wie und wie weit die Änderungen gehen sollen. Daraus könnte man was vernünftiges basteln, wenn die masochistischen Verbände nicht so auf Selbstgeißelung aus wären.


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*

Laichzeit...

und genau das Thema Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet für viele Angler min. extreme Einschränkungen oder auch Ausschluss vom Gewässer beim Stand der aktuellen Gesetze.
Nachhaltigkeit bedeutet auch natürliche Regenerationsfähigkeit.
Die sehe ich in DE überwiegend nicht gegeben.

Und das Gesetze hier speziell das Tierschutzgesetz aufgeweicht wird glaube ich nicht im Ansatz. Ganz im Gegenteil!

Und gegen Idiologisch geführten/ geprägten Tierschutz helfen wenig Argumente!
Denen geht es nämlich nicht um Argumente denen geht es generell gegen Tiernutzung jeglicher Art!

Wer am lautesten Schreit bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit! Unter dem Druck einer relativ kleinen Gruppierung beugen sich ganze Staatsapparate und Konzerne!


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Passt doch zu dem hier diskutierten. Wie der ganze Text, ist da auch nicht eindeutig wie und wie weit die Änderungen gehen sollen. Daraus könnte man was vernünftiges basteln, wenn die masochistischen Verbände nicht so auf Selbstgeißelung aus wären.



Was verstehst Du unter vernünftig? Dies bitte unter Einschluß der Angelmöglichkeiten darstellen!

Das idyllisch gezeichnete Bild jederzeit an unberührten Ufern auf einen sich natürlich erhaltenden Fischbestand zu fischen, wird nach dem Ableben dem Aufenthalt im Paradies vorbehalten 
bleiben. Die Entnahmemenge des Fischbestandes bis zur Erhaltungsgrenze eines dem Gewässer entsprechenden Bestandes wird nämlich wohl eher ganz eng bemessen oder gegen Null tendieren. sein. 
Obige Ankündigungen lassen im Hinblick auf Ausübung der Angelei dann nämlich heftiges Einschränkungen von Ort und Zeit bis zu einem Verbot befücrhten. Das wird sich im Interesse aller Angler bereits an der alleinigen Wahrnehmung ihres Hobby schon nicht realisieren lassen.  Siehe hierzu den Beitrag von sharpo.


----------



## scp (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft: Warum?
> 
> 100Jahre haben Vereine Gewässer mehr oder weniger gut gepflegt, sonst sähen sie nicht so aus wie heute.
> Und nun werden genau die, die die Gewässer nicht haben verkommen lassen, (noch mal mehr) Maßregelungen, Reglementierungen & Aussperrungen unterworfen.
> ...


Ich möchte hier nicht näher auf Esoterik..oder auf das Textverständnis einiger Angelfreunde  hier eingehen...und ich habe tatsächlich alle Facetten des Fischen durch,Fliegenfischen,Big game,Spinnfischen,Hochseeangeln und Scharpo...auch das moderne Karpfenangeln habe ich als einer der ersten in NRW betrieben,ich kenne mich in der Scene aus und weiss selber was angefüttert wird und selber in jungen Jahren angefüttert habe...ich bin weder esoterisch noch ein Lügner. 
Nur bin ich in Lage mein Verhalten zu reflektieren und versenke keine Fischpellets und hochwertige Nahrungsmittel mehr,  um mich selber zu projizieren.
Mein Selbstverständnis ist ein anderes .Punkt.
Ich denke das in diesen Fachkreisen die EU-Richtlinie im Bezug auf Fliessgewässer hier jeden ein Begriff ist.
Und dazu gehört natürlich eine ausgewogene Besatzpolitik.
Unsere Flüsse werden sich in den nachsten Jahren sehr verändern .(Durchlässigkeit-Renaturierung-Veränderung der Fliessgeschwindigkeit -)
Statt in allen nur den Feind zu sehen und reflexartig alles in den Bereich Peta zu verdammen.
Es gibt zwischen Schwarz und Weiss unglaublich viele Grautöne.
Sorry ...das ich wieder nicht den Mainstream getroffen habe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wären wir beim Thema Ökologie so stark, wie wir es sein müssten und könnten, hätten wir mehr als genug Argumente, den Tierschutz in die Schranken zu weisen.



Wer sagt, dass wir in der Ökologie stärker sein müssten? Ich jedenfalls nicht, denn Deutschland steht hier schon an der Spitze des sinnvoll Machbaren.

Deutschland ist das am dichtesten bevölkerte Land der EU. Ob Kohleabbau (z.B. Grundwasserabsenkung), Landwirtschaft (z.B. Düngung und Drainage), Windparks (Lärm und Vogelfalle), Wasserkraftwerke (muss ich nicht ausführen) usw., alles verändert die Natur. Was Leute wie du fordern ist, dass der Mensch weiträumig in Gebieten nur noch Zuschauer ist. 

Nachhaltiges Angeln ist in Deutschland außerhalb MeckPomm & Co. (also genau den Gebieten, wo die Leute wegziehen) genau so wenig möglich wie nachhaltige Stromerzeugung. Der Mensch verändert die Natur, in Teilen zerstört er sie auch. Er ist Nutzer, nicht Zuschauer. Und je mehr Menschen es pro km2 gibt, je größer wird sein Einfluss. 

Ohne signifikanten Besatz bleibt nur, Angler weitestgehend von den Gewässern auszusperren. 4 Pächter für 4 km mittleres Fließgewässer, jeder zahlt 1000 € pro Jahr. Interessenten gibt es genug. Der Rest bleibt draußen. So funktioniert schon die Jagd in weiten Teilen Deutschlands. Will das die Bevölkerungsmehrheit? Ich glaube das nicht.

Es ist völlig legitim, das zu fordern, aber man sollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, hiermit eine Mehrheitsmeinung zu vertreten. Und man sollte es klar ausdrücken. Bei Licht betrachtet ist das Ergebnis dieser Forderungen nämlich zu großen Teilen deckungsgleich mit den Zielen von PETA: Aussperren von Menschen als Nutzer der Natur.

Wenn es realistisch machbar ist, den Besatz von Gewässern mit genetisch dem "Urbestand" ähnlichen Fischen durchführen zu können, ist das ok (solange sich die zusätzlichen Kosten im Rahmen halten). Anderenfalls sollte man dieses Ziel fallenlassen, weil es sich gegen die Menschen richtet. 

Unsere Gewässer sind entgegen der immer wieder mal zu vernehmenden Meinung, dass alles ganz furchtbar wäre, weitestgehend intakt. Ja, der Fischbestand hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren oft zum Negativen verändert. Dazu haben Welse und Kormoran beigetragen, genau wie die Grundel und der aufgrund verbesserter Kläranlagen sinkende Nährstoffgehalt. Der Angler hat durch Besatzmaßnahmen hier marginal Einfluss genommen. Da lohnt schon eher ein Blick auf den Einfluss der Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Was ich da von Bekannten z.B. aus dem Oder-Gebiet höre, lässt mir die Haar zu Berge stehen. Da wird aber politisch die Hand drübergehalten. Sind schließlich Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter vernünftig? Dies bitte unter Einschluß der Angelmöglichkeiten darstellen!



Fischzüchter sind verpflichtet, für Besatzfisch nur Elterntiere aus regionaler Umgebung zu verwenden. Die Zuchtforellen und eingekauften Hechte vom anderen Ende des Landes wandern auf den Grill und werden durch Fische aus der Umgebung ersetzt. 
Ein Angelverein kauft Besatzfische für seine Gewässer. Zur Auswahl stehen nur noch regionale Fische, die für etwas mehr Geld gekauft werden, da die Umstellung den Züchter Zeit und Geld gekostet hat. Nach wenigen Jahren ist das verflogen.
Anstatt teure Maßfische werden es dann eher Fingerlinge.
Dafür hat der Angelverein über Jahre eine gleichbleibende Qualität von Fischen aus der Zucht. Immer der selbe Stamm, was heute besetzt wird ist mit dem Besatz vom letzten Jahr kompatibel. Die Fischsuppe ist dann auch Geschichte.
So abwegig ist das gar nicht und funktioniert jetzt bereits an vielen Gewässern.

Regional heißt ja nicht, dass jeder Fluss seine eigene Besatzzucht braucht. Beispiel Bachforelle. In den vielen Bundesländern gibt es nur noch eine Handvoll autochthoner Stämme. Einer reicht für ein größeres Gewässersystem. Wahrscheinlich übersteigt die Anzahl der Zuchtstämme die der Natürlichen. A durch B ersetzen wäre schon ein sehr großer Schritt.

Den guten Zustand der Gewässer im Fischereigesetz zu verankern, kann man gleich bleiben lassen, die WRRL haben wir bereits. An veränderte Umweltbedingungen, besser oder schlechter, muss auch der Besatz angepasst werden. Unsere Flüsse werden renaturiert, mit Fischtreppen ausgestattet und sind von den Wasserwerten überwiegend besser geworden. Solche Gewässer haben eine andere Behandlung als z.B. ein Stausee mit schwankendem Wasserstand oder ein ablassbarer Teich verdient.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ohne signifikanten Besatz bleibt nur, Angler weitestgehend von den Gewässern auszusperren. 4 Pächter für 4 km mittleres Fließgewässer, jeder zahlt 1000 € pro Jahr. Interessenten gibt es genug. Der Rest bleibt draußen. So funktioniert schon die Jagd in weiten Teilen Deutschlands. Will das die Bevölkerungsmehrheit? Ich glaube das nicht.



Oder man macht weiter wie bisher, der Zustand der Gewässer wird besser, nur die Angler machen nicht mit und besetzen falsch.
Dann fliegen alle raus, die nicht mit der Zeit gegangen sind- Angeln für die Minderheit.

Der Weg in der Mitte, Besatz ja, aber mit Rücksicht auf natürliche Verbreitung und Genetik, umgeht beide Probleme.
Vom fetten Abfischen am Vatertag und der billigen Refo, Zander in jedem Tümpel muss man sich halt trennen. Wenn wir diesen Weg selbst einschlagen, können wir die Rahmenbedingungen selbst mitbestimmen.
Ein Besatzverbot lese ich hier nicht heraus, Chance ergreifen oder warten bis es zu spät ist?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



scp schrieb:


> Nur bin ich in Lage mein Verhalten zu reflektieren und versenke keine Fischpellets und hochwertige Nahrungsmittel mehr,  um mich selber zu projizieren.



Das ist doch dein gutes Recht.

Genauso wie es anderen freisteht,bei dementsprechender
Gewässerordnung, mit Pellets anzufüttern oder ein Salamistück vom Iberico Schwein ans Haar zu hängen.

@Naturliebhaber
Ich denke mal,Ralle möchte alles andere als Aussperrung.

Was aber die letzten Jahre gerade von den Verbänden zum Thema Ökologie kam,schrie ja z.T.förmlich nach Einschränkungen

Man hat sich auf eigenen Terrain,Argumenttechnisch bloß-und kaltstellen lassen.

Man hatte ja desöfteren den Eindruck,das man sich da selbst lieber um Kopf und Kragen redet.

Das war alles..ausser professionell.

Richtig eingesetzt,kann nämlich der ökologische Fokus, dem Tierschutz durchaus Paroli bieten.

Das wäre auch eine Chance gewesen,die Gegenseite argumentativ ihrer Maske zu berauben und auch der Öffentlichkeit die eigentlichen Absichten aufzuzeigen.

Chance verpennt..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und gegen Idiologisch geführten/ geprägten Tierschutz helfen wenig Argumente!
> Denen geht es nämlich nicht um Argumente denen geht es generell gegen Tiernutzung jeglicher Art!
> 
> Wer am lautesten Schreit bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit! Unter dem Druck einer relativ kleinen Gruppierung beugen sich ganze Staatsapparate und Konzerne!



Na dann schau mal genau hin, wer sich beugt bzw. gebeugt wird. Der Tierschutz in Deutschland ist im Bereich gewerblicher Tierhaltung eine Farce. Warum, weil die Gesellschaft billig Fleisch kaufen will. Die Politik weiß genau dass sie in arge Bedrängnis kommt, muss das Wählervolk plötzlich flächendeckend 25,-€ für ein Schnitzel oder 1,50 € für ein Ei bezahlen.
Ebenso schlecht bestellt ist es um den Tierschutz im Bereich Heimtierhaltung. Auch hier würde ein notwendiger Einschnitt die Bevölkerung auf die Barrikaden bringen.
Beides hier nur als Beispiele dafür, dass der Tierschutz immer dort vor die Wandläuft, wo es gute (schlechte) Gründe gibt, diesen abzuschmettern. Das hat nix mit Verstand oder Wissen zu tun, sondern stets und ständig mit der Abwägung der Wirkung einer Maßnahme auf das Wählervolk. 
Den Tierschutz heften sich die Politiker nur dann ans Revers, wenn dadurch keine Wählerstimmen verloren gehen.
Und wen bitte, außer uns, schert es, ob in Zukunft in Deutschland noch geangelt werden darf oder nicht? Richtig, niemanden. Jedenfalls kann man als Politiker über den Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei mehr Stimmen gewinnen, als verlieren.
Und welche lauen Argumente haben wir ? Keine, die die breite Masse interessiert. Was schert die die Arbeitsplätze und Umsätze bei Gerätehändlern und im Tourismus? Was schert es die, ob wir uns beim angeln erholen?
Fakt ist, wir haben kein Faustpfand, nichts, null. Im Gegenteil, man muss nicht lange suchen um weitere Gründe für das Verbot der Angelfischerei zu finden. Und schon sind wir beim Thema Ökologie. 
Wir könnten leicht nicht nur die negativen Aspekte ausmerzen, sondern da auch noch Pfeiler in den Boden rammen, an denen sich der Tierschutz die Zähne ausbeißt. Andere, als die gewerbliche oder private Tierhaltung, aber nicht minder wirksame.






Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass wir in der Ökologie stärker sein müssten? Ich jedenfalls nicht, denn Deutschland steht hier schon an der Spitze des sinnvoll Machbaren.
> 
> Deutschland ist das am dichtesten bevölkerte Land der EU. Ob Kohleabbau (z.B. Grundwasserabsenkung), Landwirtschaft (z.B. Düngung und Drainage), Windparks (Lärm und Vogelfalle), Wasserkraftwerke (muss ich nicht ausführen) usw., alles verändert die Natur. Was Leute wie du fordern ist, dass der Mensch weiträumig in Gebieten nur noch Zuschauer ist.
> 
> ...



Was den Einfluss des Menschen auf die Natur, wie auch die Wirkung der Zunahme der Bevölkerungsdichte angeht, gehe ich mit Die konform.
Wenn Du mir jedoch einen Schulterschluß mit PETA andichtest, oder behauptest ich würde direkt oder indirekt den Ausschluß des Menschens aus der Natur wollen, oder die Nutzung selbiger verteufeln, dann hast Du nur sehr wenige meiner Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen bzw. verstanden.
Die Sachlage ist halt nicht simpel, sondern bedarf einiges taktierens und auch mal die Fähigkeit, um die Ecke zu denken.





Laichzeit schrieb:


> Oder man macht weiter wie bisher, der Zustand der Gewässer wird besser, nur die Angler machen nicht mit und besetzen falsch.
> Dann fliegen alle raus, die nicht mit der Zeit gegangen sind- Angeln für die Minderheit.
> 
> Der Weg in der Mitte, Besatz ja, aber mit Rücksicht auf natürliche Verbreitung und Genetik, umgeht beide Probleme.
> ...



Jetzt fühle ich mich nicht mehr so alleine hier. Note eins, setzen. 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> Ich denke mal,Ralle möchte alles andere als Aussperrung.
> 
> Was aber die letzten Jahre gerade von den Verbänden zum Thema Ökologie kam,schrie ja z.T.förmlich nach Einschränkungen
> ...



Noch einer.#6


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass wir in der Ökologie stärker sein müssten? Ich jedenfalls nicht, denn Deutschland steht hier schon an der Spitze des sinnvoll Machbaren.
> 
> Deutschland ist das am dichtesten bevölkerte Land der EU. Ob Kohleabbau (z.B. Grundwasserabsenkung), Landwirtschaft (z.B. Düngung und Drainage), Windparks (Lärm und Vogelfalle), Wasserkraftwerke (muss ich nicht ausführen) usw., alles verändert die Natur. Was Leute wie du fordern ist, dass der Mensch weiträumig in Gebieten nur noch Zuschauer ist.
> 
> ...



Korrekt. (Abgesehen vom Kommentar zu Ralle..)
Die Besatzmassnahmen bleiben nach meiner Meinung u. Erfahrung sogar aus bzw. werden seit Jahren drastisch reduziert.
Fischereiabgaben welche dafür eigentlich genutzt werden sollten wandern in andere Taschen...siehe NRW. *hust*


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal genau hin, wer sich beugt bzw. gebeugt wird. Der Tierschutz in Deutschland ist im Bereich gewerblicher Tierhaltung eine Farce. Warum, weil die Gesellschaft billig Fleisch kaufen will. Die Politik weiß genau dass sie in arge Bedrängnis kommt, muss das Wählervolk plötzlich flächendeckend 25,-€ für ein Schnitzel oder 1,50 € für ein Ei bezahlen.
> Ebenso schlecht bestellt ist es um den Tierschutz im Bereich Heimtierhaltung. Auch hier würde ein notwendiger Einschnitt die Bevölkerung auf die Barrikaden bringen.
> Beides hier nur als Beispiele dafür, dass der Tierschutz immer dort vor die Wandläuft, wo es gute (schlechte) Gründe gibt, diesen abzuschmettern. Das hat nix mit Verstand oder Wissen zu tun, sondern stets und ständig mit der Abwägung der Wirkung einer Maßnahme auf das Wählervolk.
> Den Tierschutz heften sich die Politiker nur dann ans Revers, wenn dadurch keine Wählerstimmen verloren gehen.
> ...



Ralle, Du weisst auch ganz genau, dass das Schnitzel für 25 Euro absolut keine Besserung für die Tiere bedeutet.
Der Preis der Ware sagt wenig über deren Qualität aus und schon gar nichts über die Produktionsbedingungen.

Markenfirmen welche ihre Klamotten für teures Geld verkaufen lassen genauso in Bangladesh produzieren wie andere Billigketten. Deswegen ist die Hose der Markenfirma nicht billiger. (Manchmal sogar nicht besser)

Wenn man ca. 7 Milliarden Menschen ernähren will muss man sich schon mal was einfallen lassen. In DE mittlerweile 82 Millionen.
Das funktioniert nicht mit ökologischer Biohaltung ala glückliche Schweine und Hühner..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ralle, Du weisst auch ganz genau, dass das Schnitzel für 25 Euro absolut keine Besserung für die Tiere bedeutet.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Nur damit kein Mißverständnis entsteht. Ich möchte keine 25 € bezahlen und nehme die gewerbliche Nutztierhaltung in Kauf, wissend dass die Produkte sonst sowieso aus dem Ausland importiert würden wo es kein Tierschutzgesetz gibt.
Dennoch versagt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz hier und wird seinen eigenen Ansprüchen nicht gerecht.
Und wir müssen was dafür tun, dass es auch in puncto Angelfischerei sich selbst nicht gerecht werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

Da immer noch ein paar gibt, welche das eigentliche Thema interessiert, hab ich das aufgesplittet, dass die anderen sich hier austoben können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

OK, aber eigentlich Schade, denn auch in dem Ursprungsthread gab es ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Anstoß für das Ökologie-Thema war der viel zu kurze und einzig halbwegs vernünftige Teil in dieser Pressemeldung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleibe dabei, es ist kein Offtopic.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Bleibe dabei, es ist kein Offtopic.



Was off topic ist und was nicht entscheidet der Boardbetreiber, bzw. Admins und Mods. Das ist deren gutes Recht, denn wir sind hier nur zu Gast.

Nun haben wir eben einen Thread, in dem man seinen Frust ohne große intellektuelle Anstrengung ablassen kann, und den hier in dem wir vielleicht etwas konstruktiver diskutieren können. 

Passt schon.

Zudem hab ich jetzt Urlaub und mache demnächst einen eigenen Thread auf, der wird dann konstruktiver sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

Sodele, da es jetzt hier ums Allgemeine geht, kann ich auch wieder. (und ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich vorher schon was schreiben wollte, aber da wärs ja offtopic gewesen)

Selbstverständlich ist es schlicht zum Koxxxxx, dass diese Verbände und viele Vereine der organisierten Angelfischerei in Sachen Kompetenz im Naturschutz genau solche Blindgänger sind wie beim Schutz von Angeln und Anglern.

Natürlich ist vieles absolute Schexxx, was da an teilweise an falschem Besatz lief und teilweise noch läuft (wobei das ja auch immer kohleabhängig und schon daher begrenzt ist)..

*Betrifft aber zuerst mal ja Bewirtschafter und nicht Angler - die Angler müssen nur immer unter den anglerfeindlichen Entscheidungen und der Inkompetenz der Bewirtschafter leiden....
*
Natürlich müsste da übergreifend ein Umdenken stattfinden - in den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei ebenso wie bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, sowie anglerfeindlicher Politik und vor allem Behörden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren.
> Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.) seitens des BV ist damit Voraussetzung.
> Nicht jedes kleinste Gewässer muss unter Naturschutz stehen.
> ...





Das Ziel der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der anglerfeindlichen Politik und der noch anglerfeindlicheren Behörden machte ja ein gewisser Herr Haferbeck von PETA in der Sendung im *MDR EINDEUTIG KLAR:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319358

*Angeln abschaffen und dazu Angler Stück für Stück diskreditieren*:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."



Da, wie man auch hier sieht, manche Angler am diskreditieren selber schon mitmachen, sieht man, dass die PETA-Politik besser funktioniert als selbst die mageren 3 Landesverbände, die sich da auf Seiten der Angler stellten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631

Wer wirklich meint, mit einer Appeasementpolitik gegenüber Schützern, Politik oder Behörden oder gar mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam oder akzeptieren immer weiterer Verbote, wie es Verbände der anglerfeindlichen, organisierten Angelfischerei gerne tun (Zustimmung DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm zu Einschränkung deutscher  Angler Dorschmanagement zu Gunsten (hauptsächlich) dänischer Fischer, Setzkescherverbot Westfalen-Lippe (rechtlich nicht notwendig), das vorauseilende Abnicken stärkerer Tierschutzbestimmungen im Saarland,  §AFVIG11- Bestätigung durch LFV-Bayern (inkl. Schmähung Augenthaler), Präsident LFV-BW stimmt im Landtag FÜR Wasserkraft, sagt dafür kein Wort als Angler im Landtag sowohl von Grünen wie CDU diffamiert werden bei der Diskussion um den FDP Gesetzantrag, etc., etc, etc. - sind nur die paar Themen der letzten Woche), könne man irgendeinen Nachteil für Angler oder das Angeln verhindern, *der hat den gleichen Knoten im Hirn wie weiland Drosse und seit der Zeit auch nichts dazugelernt..*

Die einzigen LV, die momentan etwas FÜR Angler und Angeln erreichen, sind diejenigen, die sich wehren, wie der AV-NDS, nicht die, welche einknicken.. 

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## scp (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

Ein Chapeau für den Namen Schützer -Esoterik .
Chapeau. .....
Die Frage ist nur, wer hier in die Esoterik abruscht bzw ausserhalb der Realität steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

Danke für den Hinweis auf Schreibfehler
Geändert..

Offtopic an:
Zur Überschrift, nur zur Erklärung:
Hätten die, welche das so diskutieren wollen, wie mehrmals angemahnt, dazu einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht hätten statt einen anderen zu zerschiessen, hätten die logischerweise auch den Titel gesetzt und es bräuchte jetzt kein "mimimimi"......
Offtopic aus


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*

Dass du die Threads getrennt hast, verstehe und akzeptiere ich natürlich. Dadurch sind die Threads auch weniger überladen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer wirklich meint, mit einer Appeasementpolitik gegenüber Schützern...



Hier lässt sich der Spieß auch umdrehen.
Was ist Besatz?
Besatz ist Appeasement oder sogar Opium für Angler. Mit unseren Flüssen und Seen kann man eigentlich alles machen, solange Angler dumm und reich genug sind, die ökologischen Schäden an den Fischbeständen zu übertünchen.
Gegen Wasserkraft, Gewässerbau und Begradigungen nimmt uns das viel Wind aus den Segeln.

Wäre doch zeitgemäß, diese Hinhaltepolitik abzusägen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

Lies mein Posting oben und versuche zu verstehen:
Ich kritisiere vieles am Besatz in relevanten Gewässern, verlange aber als Ausgleich vom Naturschützer Kampf mit Anglern für Ausgleichgewässer (Paylakes, Anlagen, vereinsbewirtschaftete abgeschlossene Gewässer), und ich verlange von Naturschützern  gemeinsam mit Anglern gegen die anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Angelfischerei und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie ebenso wie gegen anglerfeindliche Politik und vor allem Behörden,  Tierrechtler und Tierschutz vorzugehen und für das Primat des Naturschutzes vor Tierschutz zu kämpfen und das Angeln (ANGELN, nicht Bewirtschaftung!) uneingeschränkt anzuerkennen als nicht naturschutzschädlich.

Was ich persönlich nicht mehr akzeptieren werde, ist dieser in meinen Augen geldgierige Ökofaschismus, der sich anschickt, vor allem die Behörden in D gegen Bürger und Menschen - damit auch Angler - zu unterwandern und in Stellung zu bringen, um Menschen und menschliche Nutzung auch aus der Kulturlandschaft zu eliminieren und nur noch in Reservaten zu erlauben. 

Und wer da als Angler dieser spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie noch Vorschub leistet, ist sicherlich gut in den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei mit ihrer Anbiederei an Angelfeinde gut aufgehoben...














Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV und seinen abnickenden   Vasallenverbänden:
PETA wird nicht von Anglern bezahlt...............
:g:g:g


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

So, satt.....jetzt aber....:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, da es jetzt hier ums Allgemeine geht, kann ich auch wieder. (und ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich vorher schon was schreiben wollte, aber da wärs ja offtopic gewesen)
> Und Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, wie oft ich was hätte schreiben können, was von Dir sowieso wieder gelöscht worden wäre.
> 
> Ach doch, kannst Du doch......:q
> ...



...und dann schau doch mal genau hin, was die Niedersachsen machen. Die wehren sich an den richtigen Stellen mit den richtigen Mitteln. Aber die dreschen nicht wahllos auf jeden ein, der sich traut die eigenen Fehler anzumahnen.

Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



> Den seriösen Naturschutz (doch, das gibt es) und die Grünen muss man überzeugen.


Nö, gibt es nicht.

Ist wie bei den Anglern...

Es gibt seriöse Naturschützer - aber das organisierte ist nur spendensammelnde Schützerindustire und keinesfalls seriös.

So wie es seriöse Angler gibt, aber keinen seriösen Verband der organisierten Anglerfischerei........

Zu den Grünen kann ich leider nix schreiben, was nicht bei Veröffentlichung strafrechtlich relevant wäre....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit recht wenigen Ausnahmen entscheidet nicht der "Bewirtschafter" sprich Gewässerwart, über den Besatz, sondern die Mitgliederversammlung, sprich die Angler. Die Zahl der Gewässerwarte, die das Handtuch geworfen haben, ist Legion. In der Folge wird irgendein Pimpel zum Gewässerwart erklärt, der entweder brav macht was die Mitglieder wollen, oder eben in die Wüste geschickt wird. Von illegalen Besatzmaßnahmen, vorwiegend mit großen Karpfen und Wallern will ich ja noch nicht mal reden. Die Angler, als Konvolut, sind daher ebenso inkompetent wie die meisten Verbände, deren Vertreter übrigens auch von Anglern gewählt werden.



Ich kann nur für Franken sprechen, aber hier in den Vereinen läuft das anders. Hier legen die Vorstände zusammen mit den Gewässerwarten fest, was besetzt werden soll (auch für die Gewässer ohne Hegepflicht). Und ich kenne hier auch keine Vereine, wo die Mitglieder irgendwelche absurden Besatzorgien fordern. 

Mäßiger Besatz der regionalen Fließgewässer mit Karpfen wird explizit von den Behörden genehmigt, weil keine Schädigung der Gewässerökologie zu erwarten ist. Hier schwimmen die Karpfen übrigens schon seit dem Mittelalter in diesen Gewässern rum.

Der Waller verbreitet sich hier ohne Zutun der Angler. Was man den Anglern allerdings vorwerfen kann, ist das permanente Ignorieren von Entnahmeanordnungen. Man muss aber auch fairerweise sagen, dass die Angler keine signifikante Senkung der Wallerbestände erreichen würden.

Regenbogenforellen werden von den Vereinen nicht mehr in Fließgewässer besetzt, weil verboten. Ok, jetzt werden halt 2 mal im Jahr BaFos eingesetzt, die nach 4 Wochen wieder rausgefangen sind. Genau wie früher die ReFos.

Darüber hinaus besetzen die Vereine hier Schleien, Hecht, Zander und Aal.

Erkennst du Inkompetenz im Besatz? Ich nicht.

Und ja, es wird illegal besetzt. Das hat aber nichts mit Vereinen zu tun, sondern mit den sog. "Teamanglern", ob nun Karpfenteam X oder Wallerspezi Y. Zu diesen Leuten hab ich eine ganz eigene Meinung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, der Kreuzzug des Admins hier schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus! Dass jemand mit dieser Paranoia und diesem nicht vorhandenen Verständnis von Ökologie ein Forum leitet, das uns angler repräsentiert, ist traurig...
> 
> Ich finde es letztklassig und ein absolutes Zeichen für mangelde Intelligenz, wenn jemand alles was von seiner Meinung abweicht als "Schützer-Esoterik" oder ähnliches bezeichnet. Schwach und armselig...



Man kann mit Thomas und den anderen hier ganz entspannt diskutieren, wenn man selbst nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legt und versucht, etwas locker zu bleiben.

Mit der Löschung deines Accounts bist du raus aus dem größten Anglerforum Deutschlands. Ist auch ein Weg, wenn man feststellt, dass die eigenen Argumente vielleicht schwächer sind, als gedacht. Dann kann man aber auch keine anderen Leute mehr mit Argumenten überzeugen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. September 2016)

*AW: Noch mehr Tierschutz in der Fischerei – Minister Jost kündigt Gesetzesänderung an*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jedoch einen Schulterschluß mit PETA andichtest, oder behauptest ich würde direkt oder indirekt den Ausschluß des Menschens aus der Natur wollen, oder die Nutzung selbiger verteufeln, dann hast Du nur sehr wenige meiner Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen bzw. verstanden.



Eine Nähe zu PETA würde ich dir natürlich nie unterstellen. Wie du gegenüber normalen Anglern manchmal argumentierst, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Die schwarzen Schafe gibt es überall. In der Lausitz wurden erst kürzlich wieder Wölfe mit Schrot abgeknallt. Sind deshalb alle Jäger so drauf?

Ich denke aber ehrlich, dass wir beide uns oft missverstehen und eigentlich in unseren Meinungen näher sind, als wir denken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für Franken sprechen, aber hier in den Vereinen läuft das anders. Hier legen die Vorstände zusammen mit den Gewässerwarten fest, was besetzt werden soll (auch für die Gewässer ohne Hegepflicht). Und ich kenne hier auch keine Vereine, wo die Mitglieder irgendwelche absurden Besatzorgien fordern.
> 
> Mäßiger Besatz der regionalen Fließgewässer mit Karpfen wird explizit von den Behörden genehmigt, weil keine Schädigung der Gewässerökologie zu erwarten ist. Hier schwimmen die Karpfen übrigens schon seit dem Mittelalter in diesen Gewässern rum.
> 
> ...



Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass wenn man Kritik übt auch diejenigen aufheulen, auf die diese Kritik nicht zutrifft. Die fühlen sich dann zu Unrecht angegriffen. Andererseits ist es jedoch auch klar, dass Kritik immer nur auf die gemünzt ist, deren Handeln die Kritik auslöst. Mit der nötigen Sebstreflexion kann sich jeder selber einordnen, muss sich nicht zum Anwalt anderer machen und somit eine Diskussion fruchtbarer und zielorientierter gestalten.




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Eine Nähe zu PETA würde ich dir natürlich nie unterstellen. Wie du gegenüber normalen Anglern manchmal argumentierst, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Die schwarzen Schafe gibt es überall. In der Lausitz wurden erst kürzlich wieder Wölfe mit Schrot abgeknallt. Sind deshalb alle Jäger so drauf?
> 
> Ich finde meine Kritik absolut in Ordnung, wohl wissend dass sie weder bequem, noch auf alle Angler zutreffend ist. Um Deinem Wolfsbeispiel entgegen zu treten:
> 
> ...



Zumindest wenn ich Deinen Nick ernst nehme, sollte das so sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



*Chorche* schrieb:


> So, hiermit ersuche ich den Admin, Thomas9904, meinen Account zu löschen, und zwar unverzüglich. Ich möchte innerhalb von 24 Stunden meinen account in diesem letztklassigen Forum los sein.
> 
> Danke!


Jeder, wie er will..
Erneutes Registrieren ist nach unseren Regeln nicht mehr erlaubt/möglich.
Weiterhin viel Petri Heil.


----------



## scp (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis auf Schreibfehler
> Geändert..
> 
> Offtopic an:
> ...


Ach Thomas...welche Grundlage bzw Basis hat die Disskusion, wenn ich  den gegenüber, der eine andere Sichtweisse auf die Dinge hat, als Esoteriker bezeichne.
Für mich ist das eine Herabsetzung,auch in Verbindung mit den Wort Schützer und Lügner.(stammt nicht von Dir)
 ....ich bin vierfacher Vater,selbständig und stehe mitten in Leben.Das zu Deinen mimi,mimi....und stell Dir vor..ich trage keinen goldenen Aluhelm mit Funkempfänger.
Ein zentaler Punkt war übrigens auch die Besatzpolitik.
Egal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



scp schrieb:


> Ein zentaler Punkt war übrigens auch die Besatzpolitik.



Über die hier überwiegend Einigkeit herrscht..

Knackpunkt sind und bleiben u.a. Minister Jost's überzogenes Tierschutzgewäsch und die Haltung d.Saarlandverbands.

Das eine(stärkere Ausrichtung der Fischereigesetze auf Tierschutz) hat mit dem anderen(Besatzpolitik) mal rein überhaupt nix zu tun..letzteres ist nix weiter als ein Ministerielles Nebelkerzen Placebo.

Liest sich gut,lenkt damit auch prima von Pandoras Büchse ab.

Und das ist nun einmal die stärkere Ausrichtung auf den Tierschutz.

Und das ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf !


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



scp schrieb:


> Ach Thomas...welche Grundlage bzw Basis hat die Disskusion, wenn ich  den gegenüber, der eine andere Sichtweisse auf die Dinge hat, als Esoteriker bezeichne.
> 
> ............
> 
> ...



Na immerhin erzeugt die gewählte Überschrift Neugier und führt vielleicht dazu, dass hier User reinschauen, die bei einem angemessenen Titel keinerlei Interesse zeigen. Und wenn die dann auch noch hier lesen, können sie sogar was lernen.


Besatzpolitik war vielleicht kein zentrales Thema, hängt aber unverrückbar mit der Gesamtsituation zusammen. Vielleicht machen wir dazu mal einen separaten Thread auf. 

Titel : Besatz-Okkultismus


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

Ralle war schon (fast) immer mein Held ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na immerhin erzeugt die gewählte Überschrift Neugier und führt vielleicht dazu, dass hier User reinschauen, die bei einem angemessenen Titel keinerlei Interesse zeigen. Und wenn die dann auch noch hier lesen, können sie sogar was lernen.
> 
> 
> Besatzpolitik war vielleicht kein zentrales Thema, hängt aber unverrückbar mit der Gesamtsituation zusammen. Vielleicht machen wir dazu mal einen separaten Thread auf.
> ...



Das Thema in einem separaten Thread zu diskutieren, ist sicher sinnvoll. 

Mich würden hier echt mal konkrete Beispiele interessieren, wo Vereine durch ihren Besatz Gewässer nachhaltig geschädigt haben. Da geht es wohl typischerweise um Karpfenbesatz, und zwar in natürlichen Gewässern. Die ablassbaren Puff-Gewässer, wie wir sie hier in Franken vorfinden, sind ja ökologisch nicht relevant (und deshalb von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen). Und es geht um Besatz durch Vereine, denn was graue Gestalten nachts in Gewässer kippen, kann nicht den Vereinen angehängt werden.

Wie bereits gesagt: Hier in Franken kenne ich keinen einzigen Fall, wo Vereine durch Besatz relevanten Schaden angerichtet haben. Ich kenne aber sehr wohl Fälle, wo durch Einzelpersonen Waller, Störe, Karpfen und Graser in Gewässer eingebracht wurden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ralle war schon (fast) immer mein Held ...




Liebchen.....:q:q:q


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mich würden hier echt mal konkrete Beispiele interessieren, wo Vereine durch ihren Besatz Gewässer nachhaltig geschädigt haben.



Da muss man unterscheiden, welche Schäden gemeint sind.
Schäden durch Besatz müssen ja nicht unbedingt ein leergefegtes Gewässer oder braune Algenbrühe bedeuten.

Genetische Schäden findet man in nahezu jedem Gewässer mit Bach, See oder Meerforellen. Die Ausnahmen sind kaum der Rede wert.
Genetisch betrachtet gleichen die Besatzeinflüsse bei Salmoniden einem weitgehenden Aussterben, da Besatzfische nur von sehr wenigen und auch fremden Populationen von Forellen abstammen.
Wenn das eine durch das andere weitgehend oder komplett ersetzt wurde, sind die Altgestammten ausgestorben. Und das ist eben in fast allen Gewässern der Fall.

Daran trägt das jetzige und vergangene Besetzen keine Alleinschuld, da viele Bachforellenbestände durch die Industrie, Landwirtschaft und den Gewässerbau komplett drauf gingen. 
Wo nur Stützbesatz in passablen Beständen erfolgte, ist es aber auf Besatz durch Angler zurückzuführen. Ohne Besatz wären viel Bestände mit einem blauen Auge in Form eines genetischen Flaschenhalses vorbeigekommen.

Das war bestimmt gut gemeint und in den wenigsten Fällen wirklich rücksichtslos. Heute weiß man es aber besser, dass es nicht reicht, die Fische als eine gleichmäßige Art zu betrachten, sondern Rücksicht auf die lokalen Anpassungen zu nehmen. 
Gerade diese sind für den Erfolg von Besatz jenseits von "Put and take" ausschlaggebend.

Das gilt nicht nur für die Bachforelle und nicht für alle Fischarten gleich. Die Forellen sind als "Edelfisch" eben besonders gut untersucht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da muss man unterscheiden, welche Schäden gemeint sind.
> Schäden durch Besatz müssen ja nicht unbedingt ein leergefegtes Gewässer oder braune Algenbrühe bedeuten.
> 
> Genetische Schäden findet man in nahezu jedem Gewässer mit Bach, See oder Meerforellen. Die Ausnahmen sind kaum der Rede wert.
> ...



Ja aber gerade das von dir hier erläuterte Forellen-Beispiel hat doch nichts mit Besatzsünden des Vereins zu tun. Vereine, die nachhaltigen Forellenbesatz in Salmonidengewässern durchführen, besetzen doch Brütlinge. Wenn verfügbar, wird es dort seitens der Vereine doch Konsens geben, genetisch den Ursprungsformen nahestehende Tiere zu besetzen.
Die Realität ist doch, dass 90% des Forellenbesatzes Put&Take-Besatz mit fangfähigen Tieren ist. Und das meist in Gewässern, die ursprünglich gar keine Forellenbestände hatten. Auch hier sehe ich kein Problem, da diese Forellen nach spätestens 4 Wochen in der Gefriertruhe liegen.

Ich habe Ralle bisher immer so verstanden, dass er die Problematik primär im Verdrängen ursprünglich vorhandener Arten durch Besatz sieht. Und da fällt mir nur der Karpfen ein, der bei Massenbesatz ein Gewässer zerlegen kann. Und natürlich der Waller. Aber wo wurden konkret natürliche Gewässer durch offiziellen Besatz mit Karpfen und Waller geschädigt? Oder welcher Besatz mit anderen Fischarten hat so etwas ausgelöst?


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe Ralle bisher immer so verstanden, dass er die Problematik primär im Verdrängen ursprünglich vorhandener Arten durch Besatz sieht.
> 
> Hab ich auch so verstanden. Donaustämmige Forellen durch Atlantische zu ersetzen ist aber genau das. Selbe Art, aber sehr verschieden.
> 
> Und da fällt mir nur der Karpfen ein, der bei Massenbesatz ein Gewässer zerlegen kann. Und natürlich der Waller. Aber wo wurden konkret natürliche Gewässer durch offiziellen Besatz mit Karpfen und Waller geschädigt? Oder welcher Besatz mit anderen Fischarten hat so etwas ausgelöst?



Das mit dem Massenbesatz vom Karpfen ist so eine Sache. Laut Arlinghaus treten Schäden, wie Eutrophierung und übermäßige Wassertrübung erst ab 200kg pro Hektar auf. Das erreichen die allerwenigsten Gewässer.
Schade, dass die Zahlen auf Experimenten in ehemaligen Baggerseen beruhen. Denen fehlt es meistens an genügend Feinsediment, dass aufgewirbelt werden kann. Sand und Kies trüben das Wasser deutlich weniger, als feiner Schlick, der erst nach längerer Zeit und auch nicht in jedem Gewässer entsteht.
Ein älterer See, mit feinem, phosphatreichem Sediment reagiert auf Karpfen ganz anders und deutlich sensibler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

Natur, natürlich, wie weit ist der Mensch Natur oder natürlich, naturnah, doch nur Landschaft?

Mal interessant zu lesen auch für Schützergeprägte ;-)

Ist sogar bei der vom NABU unterwanderten Schützerbehörde abgelegt:
https://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/ina/vortraege/2012/2012-Sommerakademie-Trepl.pdf


----------



## scp (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Thema in einem separaten Thread zu diskutieren, ist sicher sinnvoll.
> 
> Mich würden hier echt mal konkrete Beispiele interessieren, wo Vereine durch ihren Besatz Gewässer nachhaltig geschädigt haben. Da geht es wohl typischerweise um Karpfenbesatz, und zwar in natürlichen Gewässern. Die ablassbaren Puff-Gewässer, wie wir sie hier in Franken vorfinden, sind ja ökologisch nicht relevant (und deshalb von der Hegepflicht ausgeschlossen). Und es geht um Besatz durch Vereine, denn was graue Gestalten nachts in Gewässer kippen, kann nicht den Vereinen angehängt werden.
> 
> Wie bereits gesagt: Hier in Franken kenne ich keinen einzigen Fall, wo Vereine durch Besatz relevanten Schaden angerichtet haben. Ich kenne aber sehr wohl Fälle, wo durch Einzelpersonen Waller, Störe, Karpfen und Graser in Gewässer eingebracht wurden.


Da fällt mir unter vielen anderen Beispielen unser vor einigen Jahren noch intakter See ein.
Bevor Grassfische besetzt wurden.
Der einen enormen Nahrungsbedarf ab 20 Grad Wassertemperatur hat.
Eine sehr uneffziente Verdaunng hat.
Erhebliche Schädigung von Laichgebieten der Krautlaicher.
Im Vergleich zur Rotfeder ist der Amur als Algenvernichter unterlegen.
Zanderbesatz in Hechtseen.
Regenbogenforellenbesatz in Flüssen(Verdrängen der Bachforelle)Karpfenbesatz in Konkurenz zu Scheie und karausche....u.s.w.
Im Grunde genommen ist das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen und Halbwissen.Viele Angler wollen ein Disneyland mit Stören,Grasfischen,Karpfen die zu Rekordgrössen abwachsen und zum Anangeln werden Regenbogenforellen gewünscht. 
Ein Pfand für unsere Argumentation muss die Artenvielfalt sein und die Sorgfalt im Umgang mit unseren Gewässern und den einheimischen Fischarten.
Das brigt auf Dauer mehr als eine Freakgruppe ala Peta zu verteufeln und hiebei den Untergang des Angelandes auszurufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe Ralle bisher immer so verstanden, dass er die Problematik primär im Verdrängen ursprünglich vorhandener Arten durch Besatz sieht. Und da fällt mir nur der Karpfen ein, der bei Massenbesatz ein Gewässer zerlegen kann. Und natürlich der Waller. Aber wo wurden konkret natürliche Gewässer durch offiziellen Besatz mit Karpfen und Waller geschädigt? Oder welcher Besatz mit anderen Fischarten hat so etwas ausgelöst?



Die Thematik ist viel komplexer. Laichzeit hat das schon angerissen.
Besatz mit gebietsfremden Arten (nicht nur Neozoen, sondern auch Besatz mit heimischen Arten, die bisher in dem Gewässer nicht vorkamen) ist nur das offensichtlichste Problem und nicht unbedingt immer das schlimmste.
Weiter darf man die Beeinflussung durch ungeeigneten Besatz nicht nur auf Fischarten umlegen, sondern muss die Auswirkungen auf das gesamte Ökosystem beachten.
In einem "eingefahrenen" Gewässer gibt es nämlich keine "Nischen", also Lebensräume oder -grundlagen, die nicht von irgendeiner vorhandenen Art genutzt werden oder in direktem Zusammenhang damit stehen. Das Einbringen einer neuen Art ist daher, so sich diese etablieren kann, *immer* mit einem Verdrängungsprozess einhergehend. 
Bestes Beispiel, um bei den Fischen zu bleiben, ist das Verhältnis von Karpfen und Schleie wie in der Folge Hecht und Rotfeder.
Ein paar Karpfen in einem intakten Hecht/Schleiengewässer richten keinen Schaden an, da sie sich (noch) nicht reproduzieren. Die mögliche natürliche Reproduktionsrate des Karpfen wird aber oft durch Besatz ausgeglichen, bzw. sogar übertroffen. Durch den Karpfen wird das Sediment wesentlich stärker umgeschichtet und aufgewirbelt, als durch die Schleie. Da der Karpfen zudem stärker und größer ist/wird als die Schleie, wird deren Bestand zurückgedrängt. Gleichzeitig leidet die Unterwasser-Pflanzenwelt stark. Übrig bleiben oft nur Arten, die sich vegetativ vermehren. Denn bei diesen wird die Vermehrung durch das auswühlen und zerteilen noch gefördert. Damit werden wiederum empfindlichere Pflanzen zurückgedrängt und mit Ihnen alle Insekten, Weichtiere und Gliederfüßer, die auf diese Pflanzen angewiesen sind. 
Einhergehend mit der Verarmung der Pflanzenvielfalt geht die Lebensgrundlage der Rotfeder zurück, was dann meist mit dem Besatz von Rotaugen ausgeglichen werden soll, sofern diese noch nicht im Gewässer vorhanden sind.
Weitere Folge ist eine Zunahme der Gewässertrübung, was letztlich dem Hecht zum Nachteil gereicht. Hier kommt dann meist der Zander ins Spiel, der in trüben Gewässern besser zurechtkommt, als der Hecht.
Dieses Schauspiel gibt es natürlich in den Unterschiedlichsten Kombinationen und Wirkungsgraden.
Fast immer aber ist die Folge eine verarmung der Artenvielfalt insgesamt. Es wäre interessant einmal zu erforschen, wieviele Gewässer in Deutschland eine gleiche, oder ähnliche artenarme Zusammensetzung haben.

Wenn Du nach Beispielen fragst, kann ich Dir fast sämtliche stehenden Gewässer in meinem Landkreis nennen, in denen man heute keine nennenswerte Bestände an Schleie, Hecht und Rotfeder mehr findet. Dafür aber Karpfen und Zander in einer Menge, die es vor 40 Jahren nicht gegeben hat. Einen Karpfen von mehr als 5 Pfund zu fangen, war hier ein echtes Highlight und meist auf die damals schon existerenden Forellenpuffs begrenzt. 
Krebsschere, Wasserschlauch und andere, früher häufige Arten sind fast verschwunden. Gut die Hälfte aller Libellenarten stehen in der roten Liste auf einer Gefährdungsstufe. 

Ich könnte noch stundenlang weiter........


Kurz noch was zum Thema Genetik.

Eine Fischart besteht, eigentlich muss man sagen bestand, aus unzähligen geografischen Rassen. Viele davon autochthone Stämme, die sich über viele Jahrzehntausende genetisch von anderen Stämmen getrennt entwickelt haben. Diese Stämme sind sowohl Ergebnis, als auch Reservoir der Evolution. Jeder Stamm hat einen anderen Grad der Anpassung, der Wiederstandskraft, der Einzigartigkeit. Das Aussterben einer solchen Rasse ist ein unwiederbringlicher Verlust. Leider bestehen unsere Bestände inzwischen weitestgehend aus allochthonen Rassen, sprich alle haben weitgehend identische Genressourcen.

Was daran schlimm ist, kann man an einem ganz einfachen Beispiel aufzeigen. Krankheiten gegen die ein allochthoner Stamm keine Resistenzen entwickeln kann, sind in ihrem Fortbestand gefährdet und können u.U. aussterben. Als Art, nicht nur als Rasse.  

Für den Angler ist es oft schnurzegal, ober er Hecht oder Zander, Rotfeder oder Rotauge, Karpfen oder Schleie fängt. Hier zählt hauptsächlich das Fangerlebnis an sich.
Dass wir uns immer weiter einem gefährlichen Einheitsbrei, sowohl art- als auch rassespezifisch nähern, ist den meisten genauso unbewusst, wie die Folgen.

Dagegen ist das Thema Tierschutz ein völlig unbedeutender Faktor und hat weder in der Angelfischerei, noch bei der Jagd, irgendeine tiefere Bedeutung die über die emotionale Schiene hinausgeht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natur, natürlich, wie weit ist der Mensch Natur oder natürlich, naturnah, doch nur Landschaft?
> 
> Mal interessant zu lesen auch für Schützergeprägte ;-)
> 
> ...




Naja, ziemlich abstraktes Geschwurbel eines Sesselpupers. Eher philosophisch gestaltet, denn an die Praxis angelehnt.

Grundsätzlich  und unverrückbar steht das Streben, in einem (alten, neuen,  wiederhergestellten) Biotop eine möglichst große Biodiversität zu  erhalten/zu gewinnen. "Renaturierung" ist dabei genau so ein Reizwort  wie "Nachhaltigkeit". Beides Bullshit.



Geht aber alles nicht ohne extensive Nutzung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Geht aber alles nicht ohne extensive Nutzung.


ersetze extensiv durch anglerisch, weil hier ja "Angler"board.......
:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

OK, auf´s angeln bezogen:

"extensive anglerische Nutzung"#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



scp schrieb:


> Ein Pfand für unsere Argumentation muss die Artenvielfalt sein und die Sorgfalt im Umgang mit unseren Gewässern und den einheimischen Fischarten.
> Das brigt auf Dauer mehr als eine Freakgruppe ala Peta zu verteufeln und hiebei den Untergang des Angelandes auszurufen.



Damit Du Dich nicht so alleine fühlst, und weil Du vollkommen Recht hast:
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, auf´s angeln bezogen:
> 
> "extensive anglerische Nutzung"#h


und nicht zu vergessen, die Ausgleichsgewässer (Paylakes, Anlagen, abgeschlossene Vereinsgewässer etc.,) mit rein anglerischer Nutzung ohne Schützereinmischung - kann oder will das die spendensammelnde Schützermafia und die Ökofaschos und deren Helfershelfer in Behörden und Politik nicht (akzeptieren), will ich nicht mal mit denen drüber reden..

Vorher kipp ich dann nen Laster Altöl in einen renaturierten Fluss, in dem sie Angeln verboten haben (naja, zumindest hau ich nen Eimer Grundeln und kleine Waller rein)..


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorher kipp ich dann nen Laster Altöl in einen renaturierten Fluss, in dem sie Angeln verboten haben (naja, zumindest hau ich nen Eimer Grundeln und kleine Waller rein)..



Zustände wie im Sandkasten.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

wenn Angelverbote ist Schluss mit Sandkastenspielen, dann wie gesagt, wirds Ernst ;-)))



PS:
Katzenwelse sollen auch zäh sein ;-))
Wollhandkrabben....
Ochsenfrösche...
Blaubandbärblinge...
......
.....
....
...
..
.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach Beispielen fragst, kann ich Dir fast sämtliche stehenden Gewässer in meinem Landkreis nennen, in denen man heute keine nennenswerte Bestände an Schleie, Hecht und Rotfeder mehr findet. Dafür aber Karpfen und Zander in einer Menge, die es vor 40 Jahren nicht gegeben hat. Einen Karpfen von mehr als 5 Pfund zu fangen, war hier ein echtes Highlight und meist auf die damals schon existerenden Forellenpuffs begrenzt.
> Krebsschere, Wasserschlauch und andere, früher häufige Arten sind fast verschwunden. Gut die Hälfte aller Libellenarten stehen in der roten Liste auf einer Gefährdungsstufe.
> 
> Ich könnte noch stundenlang weiter........
> ...



Du schilderst hier viele unbestreitbar existierende Probleme und dass der Karpfenbesatz Stillgewässer plattmachen kann, ist auch klar. Aber wieviel Anteil an den anderen Punkten (rassespezifischer "Einheitsbrei", Artenrückgang etc.) hat wirklich der Besatz durch Vereine? Das drastische Artensterben ist ja nun nicht gerade ein spezifisches Problem der Fisch-Fauna, sondern zieht sich durch die ganze Natur.

Wieviel "Besatzsünden" werden durch die Berufsfischerei begangen? Wie lässt sich die von dir geforderte extensive Nutzung der Gewässer mit dem Treiben der Berufsfischerei vereinbaren (Beispiel: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4531389&postcount=3171)

Wieviel Anteil am Rückgang der Hechte haben nicht mehr existierende Laichmöglichkeiten?

Ich stamme aus der Oberlausitz. Das anglerische Hauptgewässer meiner Jugend (80er Jahre) war die Neiße. Damals bester Bestand an Hecht und Weißfisch. Heute ist die Wasserqualität noch besser als damals, die Hechtbestände sind aber um 80% zusammengebrochen. Als Ursache wird der dramatische Rückgang der Futterfische (Rotauge/Rotfeder) angenommen. Die Ursache ist sicher nicht bei den Anglern zu suchen.

Und Vereine, die die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander verlängern wollen, bekommen von den Behörden auf die Finger: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Die Besatzpolitik der Vereine hat an einzelnen Gewässern sicher zu unübersehhbaren Fehlentwicklungen geführt. Es gibt aber viele weitere Einflussgrößen, die teils aus politischen Gründen nicht angetastet werden (Berufsfischerei, Tourismus) und teils in der Veränderung unserer Umwelt an sich begründet sind (Klimawandel, Landwirtschaft etc.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esotherik*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du schilderst hier viele unbestreitbar existierende Probleme und dass der Karpfenbesatz Stillgewässer plattmachen kann, ist auch klar. Aber wieviel Anteil an den anderen Punkten (rassespezifischer "Einheitsbrei", Artenrückgang etc.) hat wirklich der Besatz durch Vereine? Das drastische Artensterben ist ja nun nicht gerade ein spezifisches Problem der Fisch-Fauna, sondern zieht sich durch die ganze Natur.
> 
> ................



Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Wir Angler sind nicht die alleine schuldigen, aber wir tragen unser Scherflein dazu bei.

Wir haben es hier aber auch mit dem Kontext "Tierschutz" zu tun, aus dem dieser Diskussionsfaden ja hervorgegangen ist.

Der Tierschutz war und ist die größte Bedrohung für unser Hobby. Und obwohl er nullkommanichts mit Ökologie zu tun hat, hängen beide Themen politisch unmittelbar zusammen.

Wir können die ideologisch verblendeten Tierschützer und -rechtler nicht davon überzeugen, dass sie uns in Ruhe lassen. Die, und auch die Grünen argumentieren allerdings beim Thema Tierschutz immer auch mit den negativen ökologischen Auswirkungen der Angelfischerei. Und letzteres können und müssen wir beeinflussen. Einmal, weil uns der Zustand unserer Gewässer selber am Herzen liegen sollte, zum anderen aber auch, um die anstehende Kritik auf die rein ideologische Schiene zu verbannen.
Wenn wir ökologisch sauber dastehen, sich unser Wirken als positiv für den Zustand der Gewässer ausweisen lässt, haben wir es viel leichter in den Auseinandersetzungen und können ideologisch geprägte Kritik abprallen lassen. Es hilft uns nicht, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, die es genauso schlecht oder noch schlechter machen.
 Und es geht auch nicht darum, uns selber unzumutbare Einschränkungen der Verbote aufzuerlegen, wie es die meisten unserer Verbände seit Jahrzehnten machen.

Es geht darum, eine win-win Situation herbeizuführen.
Gute Gewässer und eine breite Brust gegenüber dem Tierschutz.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2016)

*AW: Offtopic/Schützer-Esoterik*

@Ralle
#6
Wer etwas schafft, kann auch etwas fordern. Mehr Natur für weniger ideologieschweren Tierschutz. Aus Verzicht und Einknicken wächst keine echte Stärke. Schade, dass die Verbände das nicht begreifen.


----------

